# STREET STARS



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

heres a list of all the shows STREET STARS will be at in 2004


MAY, 8TH, WAPATO,WA

MAY 22ND, BELLINGHAM, WA 

MAY 30TH BLVD ENT. CHEHALIS, WA 

JUNE 4TH, 5TH, AND 6TH RIDERS ONLY #2 WEEKEND, AND LRM SHOW ON THE 6TH

JUNE 12TH, LIFETIME C.C. SEATTLE,WA

JUNE 27TH, CARNALISMO C.C, HERMISTON,OR

JULY 4TH, 503RIDERZ C.C, PORTLAND OR

JULY 11TH, BLVD ENT. YAKIMA, WA

JULY 17TH, FULXTC C.C KOS, SEATTLE, WA

AUGUST 1ST LOWCOS C.C SPOKANE, WA

AUGUST 14TH, YAKIMA, WA

AUGUST 15TH, TOUCH OF REALITY C.C, LAKEWOOD, WA

AUGUST 28TH, ROYAL IMAGE C.C. CANADA

SEPTEMBER 18TH, ROYAL IMAGE C.C. LACY, WA

RIDERS ONLY #3 WILL BE BACK IN YAKIMA INFO SOON.............


ANY OTHERS SHOW I DONT KNOW ABOUT, LET ME KNOW PEACE 



Last edited by BIG NICK at Jun 26 2004, 09:13 PM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Last edited by BIG NICK at Apr 30 2004, 03:09 PM


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Apr 30 2004, 03:55 PM


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

IS THAT YOUR FIRST MAG OR IS THAT JUST YOUR COVER LOOKS GOOD IF IT YOUR I LIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@May 1 2004, 05:08 AM
> *IS THAT YOUR FIRST MAG OR IS THAT JUST YOUR COVER LOOKS GOOD IF IT YOUR I LIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 its the flyer for the royal image show in aug.


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

get off nicks nuts....


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@May 1 2004, 02:49 AM
> *get off nicks nuts.... *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 604IMPALA (Sep 11, 2002)

Last edited by 604IMPALA at May 1 2004, 02:30 PM


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@May 1 2004, 01:49 AM
> *get off nicks nuts.... *


 BITCH GROW SOME THAN MAYBE YOUR LADY WILL STOP CALLING ME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

So whens that first issue coming out??


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78+May 1 2004, 03:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MAUIMALIBU78 @ May 1 2004, 03:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jeffsciv23_@May 1 2004, 01:49 AM
> *get off nicks nuts.... *


BITCH GROW SOME THAN MAYBE YOUR LADY WILL STOP CALLING ME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@May 1 2004, 04:00 PM
> *So whens that first issue coming out??*


 end of the year its gonna be a years worth of shows and spreads.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

well let me know so i can be sure to get a copy bro.


----------



## monte madness (Sep 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+May 1 2004, 08:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ May 1 2004, 08:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--B_A_RIDER_@May 1 2004, 04:00 PM
> *So whens that first issue coming out??*


end of the year its gonna be a years worth of shows and spreads.[/b][/quote]
yeah boy, can't wait to see it. maybe some of our car show will be in it. by the way nick give me a call cause i dropped my phone in the water and i lost your number. later bro.


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ba, you'll get one 

monte, ill call monday bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78+May 1 2004, 04:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MAUIMALIBU78 @ May 1 2004, 04:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jeffsciv23_@May 1 2004, 01:49 AM
> *get off nicks nuts.... *


BITCH GROW SOME THAN MAYBE YOUR LADY WILL STOP CALLING ME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
you know there aint any girls callin you


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 2 2004, 07:46 PM
> *ba, you'll get one
> 
> monte, ill call monday bro :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 cool tanks :biggrin:


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

JULY 17TH, FULXTC C.C KOS, SEATTLE, WA


is this show at the same place as last year cause i got a flyer for import life bein there and on the same day


----------



## babybluecaprice (Sep 24, 2003)

it is suppost to be on the hanger 27 parking lot a better parking lot than last year!!!!!!


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+May 3 2004, 11:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ May 3 2004, 11:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know there aint any girls callin you [/b][/quote]
THATS WHAT IM TRYING TO TELL YOU YOUR GIRL KEEPS CALLING SO NOW YOU KNOW TALK TO HER :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78+May 4 2004, 07:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MAUIMALIBU78 @ May 4 2004, 07:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Love the cock :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:[/b][/quote]
man we didn't need to hear that shit :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+May 4 2004, 07:15 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ May 4 2004, 07:15 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man we didn't need to hear that shit :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
MAN NOW I KNOW YOUR WHITE BUT TO LET YOU KNOW THATS WHAT YOUR GIRL TELLS ME SHE SAY MAN I LOVE YOUR COCK I WISH JEFF HAD ONE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

see you all in wapato ill be repping mauimalibu78 with no clubsee there and good luck :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

no club?? :dunno: why's that


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 7 2004, 07:49 PM
> *no club?? :dunno: why's that*


 I DROPED OUT FOR PERSONAL REASON SO IM GOING SOLO


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78+May 7 2004, 10:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MAUIMALIBU78 @ May 7 2004, 10:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--olskoolkaddy_@May 7 2004, 07:49 PM
> *no club?? :dunno:  why's that*


I DROPED OUT FOR PERSONAL REASON SO IM GOING SOLO[/b][/quote]
Thats crazy bro!!!!! but all for the best man


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Sometimes its just for the best, Im solo to


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

YOU GUYS SHOULD START A NEW CAR CLUB


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78+May 7 2004, 10:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MAUIMALIBU78 @ May 7 2004, 10:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--olskoolkaddy_@May 7 2004, 07:49 PM
> *no club?? :dunno:  why's that*


I DROPED OUT FOR PERSONAL REASON SO IM GOING SOLO[/b][/quote]
good luck with that.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:wave: shout out to big nick, unlimited hustle, big tony, donni and the rest of my american friends :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 8 2004, 09:51 AM
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD START A NEW CAR CLUB *


 on second thought, naw i better not i might hurt someones feelings....


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Big ups to nick for coming out to the lil ass wapato show and showing us car clubs love by taking pics  Thats tight as hell he would do that


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@May 9 2004, 02:35 PM
> *Big ups to nick for coming out to the lil ass wapato show and showing us car clubs love by taking pics  Thats tight as hell he would do that *


 I 2ND THAT BIG UP TO NICK AND THANKS FOR GOING TO THAT FAKE SHOW SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 8 2004, 09:51 AM
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD START A NEW CAR CLUB *


 NO THANK I WILL BE SOLO I DONT WANT TO DDEAL WITH THATS SHIT NO MORE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

NICK SHOWS SUPPORT TO EVERYONE OUT THERE IN STREETS AND GOES TO EVEN THE LITTLE SHOWS, SO WHY IS EVERYONE CAMRA SHY? NICK IS DOING HIS PART ON BRING THE N. W. TO A NEW LEVEL, SO WHEN YOU SEE HIM AND HIS CAMRA SHOW SOME LOVE, HIT A SWITCH, GIVE A SHOUT OUT, BURN SOME TIRE'S, GIRLS SHOW YOUR TIT'S, FROM MILD-TO-WILD, CAR CLUB OR NOT REP WHERE YOUR FROM 

_ *UNLTD <--* 509 REPRESENTITIVE_ 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at May 9 2004, 02:57 PM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

just gettin in, theres no way i would have mised that show its right down the street from me, even though it was small for me to miss it would have ment i really dont love the game as much as it looks like, thanks for the props it means alot really, going to all the shows gets real tireing and expensive but im serious about these projects im working on so if im invited somewere ill be there, and ya dont be camera shy cause the heart of the dvd and mag. is the people the real "stars" it takes alot of love and heart and money to create these cars and my goal is to expose them and the owners, once again thank you............. :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

what up nick, much props homie, keep it up!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

THANK FOR PUTTING MY CAR AND MY SONS CAR ON TAPE MUCH PROP BIG UP FOR NICK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Nicks a cool cat


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 8 2004, 10:51 AM
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD START A NEW CAR CLUB *


 :thumbsdown: strating new clubs aint the answer,maintaining them is!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+May 10 2004, 11:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TwOtYme @ May 10 2004, 11:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@May 8 2004, 10:51 AM
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD START A NEW CAR CLUB  *


:thumbsdown: strating new clubs aint the answer,maintaining them is!!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
so true


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@May 9 2004, 10:20 PM
> *what up nick, much props homie, keep it up!!*


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+May 10 2004, 11:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TwOtYme @ May 10 2004, 11:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@May 8 2004, 10:51 AM
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD START A NEW CAR CLUB  *


:thumbsdown: strating new clubs aint the answer,maintaining them is!!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
There nothing wrong with starting new clubs there must have been some problems that he coulnd't work out with his old club so he chose to deal with it the way he felt the best now i say any club to gain him would be gaining a good memeber as far as a i see and someone down for the sport/lifestyle and if he decided to start his own club more power too him and good luck its hard to get a club up and going and to keep it going is even harder so i say big ups to ALL the clubs out there and here in the northwest all of the the new and old ones and just remember its good to rep what club your from but we all out here doing the same thing so lets keep it civil and peaceful


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+May 10 2004, 11:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TwOtYme @ May 10 2004, 11:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@May 8 2004, 10:51 AM
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD START A NEW CAR CLUB  *


:thumbsdown: strating new clubs aint the answer,maintaining them is!!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
Well said bro well said, we have good clubs in Yakima its alot of work and matience when you have a bunch of people with lots of different views and opinions, as long as you stick together anything is possible


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+May 10 2004, 12:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ May 10 2004, 12:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There nothing wrong with starting new clubs there must have been some problems that he coulnd't work out with his old club so he chose to deal with it the way he felt the best now i say any club to gain him would be gaining a good memeber as far as a i see and someone down for the sport/lifestyle and if he decided to start his own club more power too him and good luck its hard to get a club up and going and to keep it going is even harder so i say big ups to ALL the clubs out there and here in the northwest all of the the new and old ones and just remember its good to rep what club your from but we all out here doing the same thing so lets keep it civil and peaceful [/b][/quote]
Repersent the club to the fullest, we all may be from different ones but we all are in the sport because we love it

BIG UPS TO ALL THE NW CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

That's right, it's all about working together. That is the only way we will ever get respect in this society.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+May 10 2004, 01:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ May 10 2004, 01:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Repersent the club to the fullest, we all may be from different ones but we all are in the sport because we love it

BIG UPS TO ALL THE NW CLUBS PUTTING IT DOWN!!!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

good topic :thumbsup: , u all my dogs for real good luck with everything, how bout we unite in to one club :0


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 10 2004, 10:10 PM
> *good topic :thumbsup: , u all my dogs for real good luck with everything, how bout we unite in to one club :0*


 how bout we all unite at a strip club?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

COUNT ME AND BIG TONY IN ON THAT, AND WE KNOW BUMPER TAPP IS DOWN TOO.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+May 10 2004, 11:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TwOtYme @ May 10 2004, 11:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@May 8 2004, 10:51 AM
> *YOU GUYS SHOULD START A NEW CAR CLUB  *


:thumbsdown: strating new clubs aint the answer,maintaining them is!!!!!!!![/b][/quote]
thats the truth brother... it really shows were your heart is if you dtick with it during the rough times too, not to just bail out when things aren't going the way you want it at the time.... if you consider you car club your family it all comes back around, support it and it will support you in you time of need.... and if you and some of the memebers have a little squable oh well, it will pass cause even the best of family fight here and there... if you quit for personal reasons and not because of something that is said or done in the club or its memebers then that's a different story all together.....


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER+May 11 2004, 12:29 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (B_A_RIDER @ May 11 2004, 12:29 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@May 10 2004, 10:10 PM
> *good topic  :thumbsup: , u all my dogs for real good luck with everything, how bout we unite in to one club  :0*


how bout we all unite at a strip club?[/b][/quote]
thats one club we can all be in!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+May 11 2004, 11:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Dressed2Impress @ May 11 2004, 11:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the truth brother... it really shows were your heart is if you dtick with it during the rough times too, not to just bail out when things aren't going the way you want it at the time.... if you consider you car club your family it all comes back around, support it and it will support you in you time of need.... and if you and some of the memebers have a little squable oh well, it will pass cause even the best of family fight here and there... if you quit for personal reasons and not because of something that is said or done in the club or its memebers then that's a different story all together.....[/b][/quote]
:thumbsup: straight up


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 11 2004, 08:04 AM
> *COUNT ME AND BIG TONY IN ON THAT, AND WE KNOW BUMPER TAPP IS DOWN TOO.*


 STEAK BITES C.C. :0 

RICK GOTTA HAVE CHROME UNDERS :0 

TONES GOTTA HAVE THE NEON UNDERS :0 

MIKE IN THE CLUB GETTIN TYPSY :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+May 11 2004, 10:07 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Dressed2Impress @ May 11 2004, 10:07 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the truth brother... it really shows were your heart is if you dtick with it during the rough times too, not to just bail out when things aren't going the way you want it at the time.... if you consider you car club your family it all comes back around, support it and it will support you in you time of need.... and if you and some of the memebers have a little squable oh well, it will pass cause even the best of family fight here and there... if you quit for personal reasons and not because of something that is said or done in the club or its memebers then that's a different story all together.....[/b][/quote]
I guess people can never get divorced then HUH????? Family is Family ?????people make the chioces in their life that is best for them no matter what make themmake that dececsion


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+May 11 2004, 10:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TwOtYme @ May 11 2004, 10:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats one club we can all be in!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
Fo sho!!!!!!!  
Portland is right around the corner so you know the strip clubs will be packed


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 10 2004, 11:10 PM
> *good topic :thumbsup: , u all my dogs for real good luck with everything, how bout we unite in to one club :0*


 We all may be from different clubs but i have hommies in all clubs so its like we one big club anyways, everyone always kicks it together anyways at the shows


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+May 11 2004, 01:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ May 11 2004, 01:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fo sho!!!!!!!  
Portland is right around the corner so you know the strip clubs will be packed[/b][/quote]
I'll be there! :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+May 11 2004, 12:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ May 11 2004, 12:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@May 11 2004, 08:04 AM
> *COUNT ME AND BIG TONY IN ON THAT, AND WE KNOW BUMPER TAPP IS DOWN TOO.*


STEAK BITES C.C. :0 

RICK GOTTA HAVE CHROME UNDERS :0 

TONES GOTTA HAVE THE NEON UNDERS :0 

MIKE IN THE CLUB GETTIN TYPSY :0[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: IM READY FOR ANOTHER 15 DRINKS


----------



## babybluecaprice (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+May 11 2004, 08:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ May 11 2004, 08:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: IM READY FOR ANOTHER 15 DRINKS[/b][/quote]
mike all i can say is wow!!!!! I know I will be there! Hope to see you all soon.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babybluecaprice+May 12 2004, 07:53 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (babybluecaprice @ May 12 2004, 07:53 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mike all i can say is wow!!!!! I know I will be there! Hope to see you all soon.... :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
MAY 29 MOTEL 6 . :biggrin:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

Where the Pics From Appleblossom


----------



## babybluecaprice (Sep 24, 2003)

oh yes its on!!!!!!!! on may 29th at mohell 6


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babybluecaprice_@May 13 2004, 04:26 PM
> *oh yes its on!!!!!!!! on may 29th at mohell 6 *


 bring baby blue with u :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+May 13 2004, 03:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ May 13 2004, 03:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--babybluecaprice_@May 13 2004, 04:26 PM
> *oh yes its on!!!!!!!! on may 29th at mohell 6  *


bring baby blue with u :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Jenda's at Motel 6 see ya soon :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

im gonna steel a card board box from one of the big screen TVs at work and sleep in that... it will be like camping kinda :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

whats the adress of the motel 6 everybody is stayin at so i know to book the right one


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@May 14 2004, 01:21 PM
> *whats the adress of the motel 6 everybody is stayin at so i know to book the right one*


 Motel 6 Centralia
Property Address: 1310 Belmont Avenue, I-5 at Exit #82, Centralia, Washington,
United States, 98531
Property Phone Number: 360-330-2057


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+May 14 2004, 03:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ May 14 2004, 03:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Chris_@May 14 2004, 01:21 PM
> *whats the adress of the motel 6 everybody is stayin at so i know to book the right one*


Motel 6 Centralia
Property Address: 1310 Belmont Avenue, I-5 at Exit #82, Centralia, Washington,
United States, 98531
Property Phone Number: 360-330-2057[/b][/quote]
RI's got it booked up...hehehe... well there might still be a few rooms left over....hehehe


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

is that anywhere near the show? cuz i got no clue where i am goin down there so i am lookin for somethng as close to the show as possible


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@May 14 2004, 02:17 PM
> *im gonna steel a card board box from one of the big screen TVs at work and sleep in that... it will be like camping kinda :uh: :biggrin:*


 if they have a raffle maybe you can win a tent and sleeping bag. :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+May 14 2004, 04:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ May 14 2004, 04:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@May 14 2004, 02:17 PM
> *im gonna steel a card board box from one of the big screen TVs at work and sleep in that... it will be like camping kinda :uh:  :biggrin:*


if they have a raffle maybe you can win a tent and sleeping bag. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
your not still jelous that i won all those raffle prizes :biggrin: 
i did leave a couple for you guys i think a hat and a shirt :biggrin: 
i know im gonna buy more at the next show :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

hey nick thanks for the set-up for my first hop :thumbsup: , i guess i gotta buy the DVD now.









































i don't wanna post pics of the other cars because i feel bad. but if you wanna see better pics buy the DVD. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@May 15 2004, 02:24 AM
> *hey nick thanks for the set-up for my first hop :thumbsup: , i guess i gotta buy the DVD now.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

jeff you a g for real you said, "im a purple people eater"
:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

jeff,...i'll give it up to you your car gets up ,and your car looks hella good!!!!!!!! when it's pich black out!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats on your 1st win!!!! thear won't be verry much to be happy about when pato fix's his monte!!!!!! so take your 15 min.. of fame!!!!!! and injoy!!!!!!!!! we'll be do'n it again soon!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@May 15 2004, 10:46 AM
> *jeff,...i'll give it up to you your car gets up ,and your car looks hella good!!!!!!!! when it's pich black out!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats on your 1st win!!!! thear won't be verry much to be happy about when pato fix's his monte!!!!!! so take your 15 min.. of fame!!!!!! and injoy!!!!!!!!! we'll be do'n it again soon!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 your right it does look good ...when it's dark :biggrin: . and if i want my 15 min again i'll be in your driveway :roflmao:  . 
when do you guys wanna do it again? :0


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

lol, next time try to use the flash on the camera bro... lol :biggrin:


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

just talk to pato, it's on bro!!!! in his own words,.....we'll see what tha ballon tires and lawnmower engine can do next time!!!!! against tha a supped up v8 on 88 spoke all gold 13's !!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

IM CALLING OUT THE PREZ OF THE 509 KRATIONZ TO HOPP LETS NOISE THEM UP :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+May 15 2004, 10:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ May 15 2004, 10:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--grapevine509_@May 15 2004, 10:46 AM
> *jeff,...i'll give it up to you your car gets up ,and your car looks hella good!!!!!!!! when it's pich black out!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  congrats on your 1st win!!!! thear  won't be verry much to be happy about when pato fix's his monte!!!!!!  so take your 15 min.. of fame!!!!!! and injoy!!!!!!!!! we'll be do'n it again soon!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


your right it does look good ...when it's dark :biggrin: . and if i want my 15 min again i'll be in your driveway :roflmao:  . 
when do you guys wanna do it again? :0[/b][/quote]
OMG IM LOVIN IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

This topic is getting good now


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@May 15 2004, 12:27 PM
> *IM CALLING OUT THE PREZ OF THE 509 KRATIONZ TO HOPP LETS NOISE THEM UP :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:*


 HOLY SHIT ITS GETTIN REAL IN YAKIMA REAL FAST :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I ALWAYS KNEW YAK WAS READY 2 HOP AND NOW YOU HOMIES ARE DOIN IT, GOOOOOOOOOOD JOB FOR REAL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@May 15 2004, 12:31 PM
> *This topic is getting good now*


 IT WAS ALWAYS GOOD, ITS ABOUT STREET STARS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Ya but now we got shit talking, thats good :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

i wanna go to east los yakima hella bad this year. hopefully ill see yall there


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@May 15 2004, 02:27 PM
> *IM CALLING OUT THE PREZ OF THE 509 KRATIONZ TO HOPP LETS NOISE THEM UP :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:*


 :0 AY BUEY


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C._@May 15 2004, 02:31 PM
> *This topic is getting good now*


 :biggrin: Yeah it is!


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+May 15 2004, 09:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ May 15 2004, 09:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jeffsciv23_@May 15 2004, 02:24 AM
> *hey nick thanks for the set-up for my first hop :thumbsup: , i guess i gotta buy the DVD now.
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

jeff you a g for real you said, "im a purple people eater"
:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
lock it in im ready :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

MIKE YOUR A BIG BULLY ALWAYZ WANTING TO PICK ON THE YOUNG GUYS, BUT WATCH OUT FOR JEFF HE MIGHT JUST HAND IT TO YOU :0


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 15 2004, 05:10 PM
> *MIKE YOUR A BIG BULLY ALWAYZ WANTING TO PICK ON THE YOUNG GUYS, BUT WATCH OUT FOR JEFF HE MIGHT JUST HAND IT TO YOU :0*


 LOCK THAT SHIT IN . WHO IS YOUR MONEY ON???? V8 13 DAYTONS CALL U HAVE MY NUMBER :0


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509_@May 15 2004, 01:13 PM
> *just talk to pato, it's on bro!!!! in his own words,.....we'll see what tha ballon tires and lawnmower engine can do next time!!!!! against tha a supped up v8 on 88 spoke all gold 13's !!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun:*


 why you hateing on my little V6? Pato is the one that came to me in the first place..whenever you want to do this again, you know where i live :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+May 15 2004, 02:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ May 15 2004, 02:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lock it in im ready :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
when?


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

JEFF WHILE YOUR TAKING OUT ONE BY ONE IN THE 509 WHY DONT YOU ADD MAUIMALIBU78 TO YOR LIST :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

waste of my time, i'll let my prez have him


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@May 15 2004, 02:27 PM
> *IM CALLING OUT THE PREZ OF THE 509 KRATIONZ TO HOPP LETS NOISE THEM UP :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:*


what would u like a house call or a set date let me know :biggrin:
"don't talk about it be about it" 



Last edited by somerstyle at May 15 2004, 07:37 PM


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

I wanna see this one!!! much props for putting it down in yaks!! post date, time and place I wanna witness this shit!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somerstyle+May 15 2004, 06:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (somerstyle @ May 15 2004, 06:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--MAUIMALIBU78_@May 15 2004, 02:27 PM
> *IM CALLING OUT THE PREZ OF THE 509 KRATIONZ TO HOPP LETS NOISE THEM UP :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:*


what would u like a house call or a set date let me know :biggrin:
"don't talk about it be about it"[/b][/quote]
ITS NOT TALK ABOUT IT ITS WHEN YOU CAN DRIVE YOUR CAR I KNOW YOUR THE MASTER OF EXCUSES SO IF YOU WANT A DATE YOU SET IT MY CAR IS ALWAYS READYJUST SAY WHENI WILL HAVE A TOW TRUCK READY FOR YOU AND FOR A HOUSE CALL I DONT THINK YOUR CAR WILL MAKE IT DO YOU WANT NICK TO BE THERE SO HE CAN GET YOU ON TAPE LOSING YOU KNOW WHAT JUST CALL ME WHEN YOUR READY TO DO THIS :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@May 15 2004, 06:20 PM
> *waste of my time, i'll let my prez have him *


JEFF YOU AND I KNOW HE CANT DRIVE HIS CAR WITH OUT HIS GIRLS PERMISSION :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND ITS ALL GOOD ILL LET PATO AND GRAPEVINE TAKE CARE OFF YOU SO I THINK YOU DONT HAVE TIME TO WASTE DONT WORRY ILL TAKE CARE OFF YOU PREZ I WONT BE SO HARD ON HIM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 



Last edited by MAUIMALIBU78 at May 15 2004, 11:27 PM


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

BESIDE ALL THE SHIT TALKING LET GET IT ON AND HAVE SOME FUN WE ALL HOMIES AND WE ALL ARE JUST TRYING TO HAVE SOME FUN DOING WHAT WE LOVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 Sounds like some shit went down i know i should of went!!


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78+May 16 2004, 12:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MAUIMALIBU78 @ May 16 2004, 12:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITS NOT TALK ABOUT IT ITS WHEN YOU CAN DRIVE YOUR CAR I KNOW YOUR THE MASTER OF EXCUSES SO IF YOU WANT A DATE YOU SET IT MY CAR IS ALWAYS READYJUST SAY WHENI WILL HAVE A TOW TRUCK READY FOR YOU AND FOR A HOUSE CALL I DONT THINK YOUR CAR WILL MAKE IT DO YOU WANT NICK TO BE THERE SO HE CAN GET YOU ON TAPE LOSING YOU KNOW WHAT JUST CALL ME WHEN YOUR READY TO DO THIS :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:[/b][/quote]
u know my cars driveable and nik can be where ever it goes down cause the only thing im gonna be losing is just my time. 
so when u get enough courage to drive your car futher than your drive way give me a call :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+May 15 2004, 07:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ May 15 2004, 07:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when?[/b][/quote]
motel 6 may 29 .


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

I GOT SOME SOME MONEY IN BUMPER TAP'S CORNER.WHO WANTS SOME? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

MIKE AND CAPONE QUIT IT, BIG ASS BULLYS :0 
THE ONLY THINK MIKE'S A KING OF IS STEAK BITES :biggrin: 

MIKE YOU KNOW YOU ON ANOTHER LEVEL QUIT PICKIN ON THESE NEW GUYS :biggrin: :biggrin: I KNOW YOU JUST BEING MY DOG AND WANT TO HAND IT TO EVRYONE :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@May 15 2004, 10:40 PM
> *BESIDE ALL THE SHIT TALKING LET GET IT ON AND HAVE SOME FUN WE ALL HOMIES AND WE ALL ARE JUST TRYING TO HAVE SOME FUN DOING WHAT WE LOVE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 GOOD MAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

My only question is... WHEN'S THE DVD OUT????


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 16 2004, 08:28 AM
> *MIKE AND CAPONE QUIT IT, BIG ASS BULLYS :0
> THE ONLY THINK MIKE'S A KING OF IS STEAK BITES :biggrin:
> 
> MIKE YOU KNOW YOU ON ANOTHER LEVEL QUIT PICKIN ON THESE NEW GUYS :biggrin: :biggrin: I KNOW YOU JUST BEING MY DOG AND WANT TO HAND IT TO EVRYONE :0 :0 :biggrin:*


 jeff thinks hes a big dog, let em hop agaist tha big dogs!!!!! I got a bill on bumber tap!!!!!!!! ,... sumerstlye, excues are like assholes every one gots one ,..and they all stink!!!!!!! and don't forget jeff won against pato ''who's car had a broken a-arm!!!!!!! do ya'll remember????????? but he still hopped anyway!!!! I new I was gonna lose, I just did it 4 fun!!!!!! no one else had low lows thear and you guys showed up with like 20 euros????   to hop?????? lets keep it lowride'n next time!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

mike jus called and said he serious, and there was 2 many euros out there lol :biggrin: :biggrin: and rick called and the a arm is done so we can do this again how bout later tonight????????? :biggrin: 



Last edited by BIG NICK at May 16 2004, 11:54 AM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@May 16 2004, 10:32 AM
> *My only question is... WHEN'S THE DVD OUT????*


 REAL SOON FOR REAL :biggrin: AND THE STREET STARS PORNO SOON TOO :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78+May 15 2004, 11:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MAUIMALIBU78 @ May 15 2004, 11:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jeffsciv23_@May 15 2004, 06:20 PM
> *waste of my time, i'll let my prez have him *


JEFF YOU AND I KNOW HE CANT DRIVE HIS CAR WITH OUT HIS GIRLS PERMISSION :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND ITS ALL GOOD ILL LET PATO AND GRAPEVINE TAKE CARE OFF YOU SO I THINK YOU DONT HAVE TIME TO WASTE DONT WORRY ILL TAKE CARE OFF YOU PREZ I WONT BE SO HARD ON HIM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
when they fix there shit they know where i live :0


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+May 16 2004, 02:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ May 16 2004, 02:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


motel 6 may 29 .[/b][/quote]
 
there is alot of motel 6's


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+May 14 2004, 02:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Hydrogirl @ May 14 2004, 02:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Chris_@May 14 2004, 01:21 PM
> *whats the adress of the motel 6 everybody is stayin at so i know to book the right one*


Motel 6 Centralia
Property Address: 1310 Belmont Avenue, I-5 at Exit #82, Centralia, Washington,
United States, 98531
Property Phone Number: 360-330-2057[/b][/quote]
this one :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by grapevine509+May 16 2004, 12:50 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (grapevine509 @ May 16 2004, 12:50 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@May 16 2004, 08:28 AM
> *MIKE AND CAPONE QUIT IT, BIG ASS BULLYS  :0
> THE ONLY THINK MIKE'S A KING OF IS STEAK BITES  :biggrin:
> 
> MIKE YOU KNOW YOU ON ANOTHER LEVEL QUIT PICKIN ON THESE NEW GUYS  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I KNOW YOU JUST BEING MY DOG AND WANT TO HAND IT TO EVRYONE  :0  :0  :biggrin:*


jeff thinks hes a big dog, let em hop agaist tha big dogs!!!!! I got a bill on bumber tap!!!!!!!! ,... sumerstlye, excues are like assholes every one gots one ,..and they all stink!!!!!!! and don't forget jeff won against pato ''who's car had a broken a-arm!!!!!!! do ya'll remember????????? but he still hopped anyway!!!! I new I was gonna lose, I just did it 4 fun!!!!!! no one else had low lows thear and you guys showed up with like 20 euros????   to hop?????? lets keep it lowride'n next time!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
i never said i was a "big dog", i hopped against a guy with a broken a-arm and a two pump chump :0 . and i know it was for fun that's why we took the money out of the deal :biggrin: . and don't worry about the prez handing the solo rider his ass :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: but like you said it's all for fun.


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+May 16 2004, 01:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ May 16 2004, 01:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this one :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
i don't know if i have to work that weekend or not
:dunno:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

damn this sucks!!! what the fuck happened to all the posts??? :angry:  



Last edited by olskoolkaddy at Jun 19 2004, 10:30 PM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HOLY SHIT WE WERE UP TO PAGE 23 AND HELLA PICS ARE GONE TO
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

tony did u do this :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap_@Jun 20 2004, 08:58 AM
> *tony did u do this :biggrin:*


 Who and what???


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 20 2004, 01:03 AM
> *HOLY #### WE WERE UP TO PAGE 23 AND HELLA PICS ARE GONE TO
> :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:*


 nick, call me ######. or i am tellin you hacked this ####


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

NICK SAID TO BUY HIM A CALLING CARD


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 21 2004, 10:12 AM
> *NICK SAID TO BUY HIM A CALLING CARD*


 I WILL SEND ONE WITH ARRONS CHECK :0 :biggrin:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

hey bro, I appreciate your hrlp bro... it should come on thursday


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

HEY NICK I HAVE AN OLD PAGER YOU CAN HAVE AND HOOK UP TIL YOU GET ANOTHER CELL PHONE :biggrin: 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Jun 21 2004, 08:41 PM


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 21 2004, 09:40 PM
> *HEY NICK I HAVE AN OLD PAGER YOU CAN HAVE AND HOOK UP TIL YOU GET ANOTHER CELL PHONE :biggrin:*


 6 month contract is like 50 bucks up here..
i got like 5 pagers he can have, 
and a couple old cell phones.. 
how about two cups and some string :biggrin: 
fisher-price two way radios?? 
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

i do have a phone but only my friends have the number :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I GUESS THAT GOES FOR THE DVD TOO :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

that must be the deal with your car too huh :0 :0 :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

ACTULLY IT IS


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Jun 21 2004, 08:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Jun 21 2004, 08:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Jun 20 2004, 01:03 AM
> *HOLY #### WE WERE UP TO PAGE 23 AND HELLA PICS ARE GONE TO
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:*


nick, call me ######. or i am tellin you hacked this ####[/b][/quote]
CAN SOMEONE PLEASE KNOCK GRUMP OUT THE CLOUDS AND POP HIS BIG HEAD HES BEEN ASKING THE WHOLE NW 2 BUILD A BIG BODY HOTTER THAN HIS FOR A YEAR NOW SO HE CAN RETIRE IT AND START ON SOMETHIN BRAN NEW WHO WANTS BE THE ONE THAT RETIRES THE "BANGIN BLUE" :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

IF HE WANT TO HOPP SO BAD THEN TELL HIM TO STOP BEING SCARED OF JR AND LEARN TO HIT HIS OWN SWITCH :0 :0 :0 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Jun 22 2004, 12:12 AM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 22 2004, 12:11 AM
> *IF HE WANT TO HOPP SO BAD THEN TELL HIM TO STOP BEING SCARED OF JR AND LEARN TO HIT HIS OWN SWITCH :0 :0 :0*


 HOLY SHIT TALKIN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
DONT KNOW IF HE WANNA HOP THAT BAD :roflmao: :roflmao: GRUMP MY DOG FOR REAL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ONE OF THESE DAYS YOU GONNA REALLY PISS HIM OFF RICK AND HE GONNA COME SEE YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

HE GONNA HAVE TO FILL UP THE ESCALDE WITH ALL OF HIS SWITCHMEN TO DO IT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 22 2004, 12:18 AM
> *HE GONNA HAVE TO FILL UP THE ESCALDE WITH ALL OF HIS SWITCHMEN TO DO IT*


 but it only took one in yak at RIDERS ONLY to take that thizie from you :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

AND WE ONLY LOST CAUSE THE CARS WERE GONNA HIT EACHOTHER AND THE WHITE ONE WAS WORKING ON ONE PUMP, BUT IM GONNA ASK GRUMP TO DONATE THAT THIZIE TO YOU FOR YOUR DVD CAN COME OUT THIS YEAR :0 :0 :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

AND WHERE WAS THERE MONEY WHEN WE PULLED OUT THE BU ???? WHERE WAS IT ?????? NOT BACKING UP THERE BOY

BUT IT'S ALL GOOD NOW THAT ALL HAPPENED LAST YEAR SO LETS SEE WHAT THIS YEAR BRINGS 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Jun 22 2004, 12:31 AM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 22 2004, 12:25 AM
> *AND WE ONLY LOST CAUSE THE CARS WERE GONNA HIT EACHOTHER AND THE WHITE ONE WAS WORKING ON ONE PUMP, BUT IM GONNA ASK GRUMP TO DONATE THAT THIZIE TO YOU FOR YOUR DVD CAN COME OUT THIS YEAR :0 :0 :0*


 is that whats holdin your car debute up that thizie they got from you? heres a quote from grumpy on the dvd "i told these fools dont come from tricites to get served, they came they got served!" maybe if you would have listined your car would be out right now :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 22 2004, 12:28 AM
> *AND WHERE WAS THERE MONEY WHEN WE PULLED OUT THE BU ???? WHERE WAS IT ?????? NOT BACKING UP THERE BOY
> 
> BUT IT'S ALL GOOD NOW THAT ALL HAPPENED LAST YEAR SO LETS SEE WHAT THIS YEAR BRINGS*


 thats very true all was quite from the very vocal lowcos team when the bu came out you even told them "fuck that i got the single pump, lets get it on, bring a double i dont care" and there was no response :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

grump gonna wake up and start throwin punches :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

THAT THIZE HOLD ME BACK ??? ***** WHO YOU TALKING TOO? THAT THIZIE WAS SPONORSHIP FOR GRUMPS PISTON PUMPS , RESON WHY MY CAR AIN'T OUT YET IS CAUSE I HAVE ALL CHROME UNDIES

SO WHATS HOLDING YOU BACK ????


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 22 2004, 12:38 AM
> *THAT THIZE HOLD ME BACK ??? ***** WHO YOU TALKING TOO? THAT THIZIE WAS SPONORSHIP FOR GRUMPS PISTON PUMPS , RESON WHY MY CAR AIN'T OUT YET IS CAUSE I HAVE ALL CHROME UNDIES
> 
> SO WHATS HOLDING YOU BACK ????*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
waitin for your car cause we all know you a star out here too :biggrin: 
it'll be out real soon but i hope your gets done for yak its gonna be sick :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 22 2004, 12:38 AM
> *THAT THIZE HOLD ME BACK ??? ***** WHO YOU TALKING TOO? THAT THIZIE WAS SPONORSHIP FOR GRUMPS PISTON PUMPS , RESON WHY MY CAR AIN'T OUT YET IS CAUSE I HAVE ALL CHROME UNDIES
> 
> SO WHATS HOLDING YOU BACK ????*


 so it took pistons to put the blue banger on the bumper huh didnt you say the white lac was on the bumper without a v10 and normal pumps :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jun 22 2004, 12:38 AM
> *:wave:*


 :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

IF YOU WAITING FOR ME THEN I WANT 20 % OF THE TAKE 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Jun 22 2004, 12:47 AM


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 22 2004, 01:45 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 22 2004, 01:45 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@Jun 22 2004, 12:38 AM
> *:wave:*


:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:[/b][/quote]
ha you missed  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :wave:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

sup milky :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

im doin good nick how r things down south?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jun 22 2004, 12:51 AM
> *im doin good nick how r things down south?*


 cool, so where is your car you said you gonna nose up and bang on rick with?????????????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 22 2004, 07:53 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 22 2004, 07:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--milkweed_@Jun 22 2004, 12:51 AM
> *im doin good nick how r things down south?*


cool, so where is your car you said you gonna nose up and bang on rick with?????????????? :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
its sitting in his driveway doin nothing


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

MY ? IS WHERE'S NICK'S CAR ?





Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Jun 22 2004, 01:06 AM


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 22 2004, 01:56 AM
> *MY ? IS WHERE'S NICK'S CAR ?
> 
> 
> *


:0 



Last edited by milkweed at Jun 22 2004, 02:06 AM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 22 2004, 12:56 AM
> *MY ? IS WHERE'S NICK'S CAR ?
> 
> *


at a real friend of mines BUMPER TAP HYDRAULICS and itll probably still be done before yours..................  



Last edited by BIG NICK at Jun 22 2004, 01:03 AM


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris+Jun 22 2004, 01:55 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chris @ Jun 22 2004, 01:55 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its sitting in his driveway doin nothing[/b][/quote]
its not doin nothing its lookin prety with no bumper or rad


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

WE LET ME SELL YOU A SET OF DONUTS NOW SO YOU DONT NEED A NEW HOOD LATER


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Jun 22 2004, 08:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (milkweed @ Jun 22 2004, 08:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not doin nothing its lookin prety with no bumper or rad[/b][/quote]
and with rusty rims and broken k/o's


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 22 2004, 01:02 AM
> *WE LET ME SELL YOU A SET OF DONUTS NOW SO YOU DONT NEED A NEW HOOD LATER*


 FUCK A HOOD THERE FOR STANDING ON ANYWAY :0 :0 :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

SIDEWALKS AND STREET CORNERS ARE FOR STANDING ON NOT HOODS 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Jun 22 2004, 01:12 AM


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 22 2004, 01:08 AM
> *SIDEWALKS AND STREET CORNERS ARE FOR STANDING ON NOT HOODS*





Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Jun 22 2004, 01:14 AM


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 22 2004, 03:02 AM
> *WE LET ME SELL YOU A SET OF DONUTS NOW SO YOU DONT NEED A NEW HOOD LATER*


 YOU DONT EVER WANT TO SEE NOTHIN THAT COMES OUT MY GARAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: ILL SEE YOU SATURDAY NIGHT IN YAKIMA LOCK IT IN :machinegun:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

IF THIS IS WHAT YOUR COMMING WITH THEN YOUR RIGHT I DONT WANT TO SEE WHAT COMES OUT THAT GARAGE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HOLY SHIT RICK ILL BE AT YOUR HOUSE IN THE MORNIN CAUSE I KNOW YOUR DOOR BELL AND YOUR PHONE ARE GONNA RING AT THE SAME TIME, GRUMP WILL BE ON THE PHONE AND MIKE WILL IN IN YOUR YARD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 22 2004, 01:47 AM
> *IF THIS IS WHAT YOUR COMMING WITH THEN YOUR RIGHT I DONT WANT TO SEE WHAT COMES OUT THAT GARAGE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOK AT TONE THATS WHY HE NEVER GETS GOOD READINGS HE NEVER BENDS DOWN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

YOU SHOULD BE HERE SO MIKE AND GRUMP CAN KNOCK YOUR ASS OUT CAUSE YOU THE ONE STARTING ALL OF THIS IN THE BEGINING


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 22 2004, 07:08 AM
> *SIDEWALKS AND STREET CORNERS ARE FOR STANDING ON NOT HOODS*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :twak:


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 22 2004, 03:47 AM
> *IF THIS IS WHAT YOUR COMMING WITH THEN YOUR RIGHT I DONT WANT TO SEE WHAT COMES OUT THAT GARAGE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


 I TOLD YOU NOT TO PUT THAT SHIT ON THERE :angry: SO JUST WAIT ,I WILL BE THERE REAL SOOOOOOOOOOOOON :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

WOW :biggrin: I already miss all this and I'm not even gone YET :biggrin: HEE HEE..............................


Everybody going to the July 4th picnic at Vancouver lake??? Want to know if we should come out and play :biggrin: 



Last edited by Hydrogirl at Jun 22 2004, 06:40 AM


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 22 2004, 01:18 AM
> *HE GONNA HAVE TO FILL UP THE ESCALDE WITH ALL OF HIS SWITCHMEN TO DO IT*


 you silly fucker dont start with me my escalade cost more than your house :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:0 damn miss a day and all kind of shit got started, :roflmao: :roflmao: what up nick!!


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Jun 22 2004, 08:14 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Jun 22 2004, 08:14 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 22 2004, 01:18 AM
> *HE GONNA HAVE TO FILL UP THE ESCALDE WITH ALL OF HIS SWITCHMEN TO DO IT*


you silly fucker dont start with me my escalade cost more than your house :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:[/b][/quote]
THEN YOU OVER PAID AND NEED TO BARGIN SHOP NEXT TIME CAUSE MY HOUSE WAS 95,000

BUT I HAVE TO ADMIT I LIKE THE WHEELS YOUR GIRL PICKED OUT FOR IT :thumbsup: 



Last edited by Unlimited Hustle at Jun 22 2004, 08:34 AM


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Jun 22 2004, 08:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Jun 22 2004, 08:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEN YOU OVER PAID AND NEED TO BARGIN SHOP NEXT TIME CAUSE MY HOUSE WAS 95,000

BUT I HAVE TO ADMIT I LIKE THE WHEELS YOUR GIRL PICKED OUT FOR IT :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 22 2004, 12:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> Everybody going to the July 4th picnic at Vancouver lake??? Want to know if we should come out and play :biggrin:*


 We helping to organize a gathering at Vancouver Lake Just North of Portland Or.

A Lowrider family style BBQ

Lets kick off the 4th as a Lowriders Holiday!!


Local clubs and independants and friends- Bring your bbqs and hang out for the day.

Nick, comin on down- Im sure there will be some hydro bettin goin on.

Maybe we could get a collection going for food and drinks??

Start it off round noon??

suggestions??


Lets make it a peaceful event and try not to get kicked out-
Burn-out buckets and knuckle heads stay home.


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin: 



Last edited by Nacho Individuals LA at Jun 22 2004, 11:10 AM


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Jun 22 2004, 09:33 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Jun 22 2004, 09:33 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEN YOU OVER PAID AND NEED TO BARGIN SHOP NEXT TIME CAUSE MY HOUSE WAS 95,000

BUT I HAVE TO ADMIT I LIKE THE WHEELS YOUR GIRL PICKED OUT FOR IT :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
you're lucky we're homies :cheesy:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

LMAO, YALL TALKIN SO MUCH SHIT, NEED TO EAT SOME TOILET PAPER... LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Jun 22 2004, 09:25 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Jun 22 2004, 09:25 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Hydrogirl_@Jun 22 2004, 12:37 PM
> *
> 
> 
> Everybody going to the July 4th picnic at Vancouver lake??? Want to know if we should come out and play :biggrin:*


We helping to organize a gathering at Vancouver Lake Just North of Portland Or.

A Lowrider family style BBQ

Lets kick off the 4th as a Lowriders Holiday!!


Local clubs and independants and friends- Bring your bbqs and hang out for the day.

Nick, comin on down- Im sure there will be some hydro bettin goin on.

Maybe we could get a collection going for food and drinks??

Start it off round noon??

suggestions??


Lets make it a peaceful event and try not to get kicked out-
Burn-out buckets and knuckle heads stay home.[/b][/quote]
YOU KNOW IM DOWN WITH THE RIDIN OUT HERE IF I DONT GO TO LA FOR THE INDIVIDUALS PICNIC ILL BE THERE ILL LET YOU KNOW RYAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

INDIVIDUALS PICNIC IS A TOUGH ONE TO MISS!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jun 23 2004, 09:19 AM
> *INDIVIDUALS PICNIC IS A TOUGH ONE TO MISS!*


 YUP


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 26 2004, 08:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 26 2004, 08:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--USOPDX_@Jun 23 2004, 09:19 AM
> *INDIVIDUALS PICNIC IS A TOUGH ONE TO MISS!*


YUP[/b][/quote]
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY+Jun 26 2004, 09:57 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GRUMPY @ Jun 26 2004, 09:57 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak:[/b][/quote]


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Jun 26 2004, 10:08 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Jun 26 2004, 10:08 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  [/b][/quote]
i had to hit nick just because he gangsters me out shit all the time


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THE DVD WILL AT THE YAKIMA SHOW :biggrin: 
AND THE NEXT ONE WILL BE OUT IN SEPTEMBER, NOW THAT WE HAVE THE HANG OF THIS EDITING, THELL BE OUT ALOT FASTER :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

I SAW PARTS OF IT AND :0


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 27 2004, 05:00 PM
> *THE DVD WILL AT THE YAKIMA SHOW :biggrin:
> AND THE NEXT ONE WILL BE OUT IN SEPTEMBER, NOW THAT WE HAVE THE HANG OF THIS EDITING, THELL BE OUT ALOT FASTER :biggrin:*


 :0 
you take checks?


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jun 27 2004, 06:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jun 27 2004, 06:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Jun 27 2004, 05:00 PM
> *THE DVD WILL AT THE YAKIMA SHOW  :biggrin:
> AND THE NEXT ONE WILL BE OUT IN SEPTEMBER, NOW THAT WE HAVE THE HANG OF THIS EDITING, THELL BE OUT ALOT FASTER :biggrin:*


:0 
you take checks? [/b][/quote]
YOUR CHECKS BOUNCE LIKE MY CAR----HELLA :0


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jun 27 2004, 05:28 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jun 27 2004, 05:28 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR CHECKS BOUNCE LIKE MY CAR----HELLA :0[/b][/quote]









my checks bounce higher then that


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jun 27 2004, 06:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jun 27 2004, 06:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...












my checks bounce higher then that [/b][/quote]
IM ON MY WAY


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jun 27 2004, 05:36 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jun 27 2004, 05:36 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM ON MY WAY[/b][/quote]
tell nick to bring beer i'm almost out


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

WHAT IT DO NIEAGUH!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 27 2004, 04:47 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THAT SHITS HELLA FUNNY NACHO :biggrin: :biggrin: 
BRAN NEW :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 27 2004, 05:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 27 2004, 05:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 27 2004, 04:47 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THAT SHITS HELLA FUNNY NACHO :biggrin: :biggrin: 
BRAN NEW :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
my checks bounce pretty good but not like that :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 27 2004, 05:49 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 27 2004, 05:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 27 2004, 04:47 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THAT SHITS HELLA FUNNY NACHO :biggrin: :biggrin: 
BRAN NEW :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Notice I did fake bodies on the two guys in the back... Both have fake clothes too hahaha, uhm, also fake back grounds... the car was easy to do, the door, moldings, and steering wheel, just had to reposition everything...


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

i just now realized that the pic was photoshopped :0


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Jun 27 2004, 07:01 PM
> *i just now realized that the pic was photoshopped :0*


 AND YOU STILL DONT WANT NON :0


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jun 27 2004, 06:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jun 27 2004, 06:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jeffsciv23_@Jun 27 2004, 07:01 PM
> *i just now realized that the pic was photoshopped :0*


AND YOU STILL DONT WANT NON :0[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

the ruler is fake too :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:biggrin: 










ITS GOING DOWN IN YAKIMA NIEAGUHS!!! LOL


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

WHAT YOU BRINGIN :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

:0 









I was barely getting there with my civic on 22's NIEAGUH!!! when I caught all the action!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

yo capone - what time people rollin into the park??


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jun 27 2004, 10:35 PM
> *yo capone - what time people rollin into the park??*


 CAPONE SOLD HIS COMPUTER FOR GAS MONEY TO YAK :biggrin: .


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA+Jun 27 2004, 05:55 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Nacho Individuals LA @ Jun 27 2004, 05:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice I did fake bodies on the two guys in the back... Both have fake clothes too hahaha, uhm, also fake back grounds... the car was easy to do, the door, moldings, and steering wheel, just had to reposition everything...[/b][/quote]
Thats fucked up you gave me mikes legs HA HA HA


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Jun 27 2004, 11:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Jun 27 2004, 11:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fucked up you gave me mikes legs HA HA HA[/b][/quote]
IF ONLY YOU HAD MY SINGLE PUMP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jun 27 2004, 10:22 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jun 27 2004, 10:22 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF ONLY YOU HAD MY SINGLE PUMP :0 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
NAW I GOT ONE OF MY OWN :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

LOCK IT IN ILL SEE YOU IN YAK


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap_@Jun 28 2004, 12:27 AM
> *LOCK IT IN ILL SEE YOU IN YAK*


 NOPE the sticks will speak for me if i get the sit box done if not it aint going


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I'LL HAVE MOTOR'S AND DONUT'S FOR SALE AT THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 28 2004, 09:42 AM
> *I'LL HAVE MOTOR'S AND DONUT'S FOR SALE AT THE SHOW :biggrin:*


 JUST GET YOUR CAR DONE :0


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Jun 28 2004, 02:31 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Jun 28 2004, 02:31 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Bumper Tap_@Jun 28 2004, 12:27 AM
> *LOCK IT IN ILL SEE YOU IN YAK*


NOPE the sticks will speak for me if i get the sit box done if not it aint going[/b][/quote]
Stop surfing E-Bay and get in the garage....things might get done... :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY+Jun 27 2004, 10:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIGTONY @ Jun 27 2004, 10:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats fucked up you gave me mikes legs HA HA HA[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: actually its your arm x2, that's why it looks darker... I can always fix it considering I made a grey shirt and put you on shorts LOL


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICK IF YOUR COMIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND CAN YOU HOOK ME UP WITH A COUPLE BRICKS OF BOTTLE ROCKETS??


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

nick, can you bring me a movie


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jun 28 2004, 04:50 PM
> *NICK IF YOUR COMIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND CAN YOU HOOK ME UP WITH A COUPLE BRICKS OF BOTTLE ROCKETS??*


 ya if i go ill bring some :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

grump-yes, and yakima will be the only place to buy the special edition dvd it will different than the ones goin to the stores :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

so who all is going to the yakima show??????
and what hoppers are comming?????

and dont forget bout the king of the streets in seattle the next weekend.................


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

NICK YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE AND AT THE CRUISE AND BIG THANKS TO UNLIMITED HUSTLE FOR THE CHROME PARTS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jun 28 2004, 09:48 PM
> *NICK YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE AND AT THE CRUISE AND BIG THANKS TO UNLIMITED HUSTLE FOR THE CHROME PARTS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


 did you get em yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 28 2004, 08:54 PM
> *so who all is going to the yakima show??????
> and what hoppers are comming?????
> 
> and dont forget bout the king of the streets in seattle the next weekend.................*


 localpride will be in the house, not bringing no hoppers cause we dont have any........


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Jun 28 2004, 10:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Jun 28 2004, 10:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--BIG NICK_@Jun 28 2004, 08:54 PM
> *so who all is going to the yakima show??????
> and what hoppers are comming?????
> 
> and dont forget bout the king of the streets in seattle the next weekend.................*


localpride will be in the house, not bringing no hoppers cause we dont have any........[/b][/quote]
to bad cause its going down saturday before the show :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 28 2004, 11:35 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 28 2004, 11:35 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to bad cause its going down saturday before the show :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
where at?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jun 28 2004, 10:46 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jun 28 2004, 10:46 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where at?[/b][/quote]
under ground, who u wanna hop that day????? :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 29 2004, 12:54 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 29 2004, 12:54 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


under ground, who u wanna hop that day????? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
make like victoria and let the secret out, wheres this goin down at?


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 28 2004, 11:05 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 28 2004, 11:05 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--MAUIMALIBU78_@Jun 28 2004, 09:48 PM
> *NICK YOU KNOW ILL BE THERE AND AT THE CRUISE AND BIG THANKS TO UNLIMITED HUSTLE FOR THE CHROME PARTS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:*


did you get em yet??? :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
WE GOT THEM AND THAY LOOK GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty+Jun 29 2004, 12:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (CadillacRoyalty @ Jun 29 2004, 12:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


make like victoria and let the secret out, wheres this goin down at?[/b][/quote]
closer to the day ill let everyone know i dont want the spot to be burnt before we get there :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

:dunno: who's gonna be there, and where is there?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

MIKE SAID IT'S AT YOUR HOUSE


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he'd be the only one there


----------



## babybluecaprice (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey I hope to see everyone at the first kos of washington... We have a big parking lot for the show and hop... there will be trophies so please bring your show car out also... Well hope to see everyone in yakima... :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babybluecaprice_@Jun 29 2004, 01:48 PM
> *Hey I hope to see everyone at the first kos of washington... We have a big parking lot for the show and hop... there will be trophies so please bring your show car out also... Well hope to see everyone in yakima... :biggrin:*


 hope i can make it :biggrin:


----------



## babybluecaprice (Sep 24, 2003)

here we go... I know you will be there even if you have to stay at nicks house..... :0


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babybluecaprice_@Jun 29 2004, 05:12 PM
> *here we go... I know you will be there even if you have to stay at nicks house..... :0*


 :0


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

NICK TELL US WHERE ITS GOING TO BE AT


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jun 29 2004, 08:26 PM
> *NICK TELL US WHERE ITS GOING TO BE AT   *


 nick dont know?? i do :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

OH, WE'LL BE THERE. YOU KNOW LOWCOS BRINGS 15 TO YAKIMA


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jun 29 2004, 07:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jun 29 2004, 07:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--MAUIMALIBU78_@Jun 29 2004, 08:26 PM
> *NICK TELL US WHERE ITS GOING TO BE AT      *


nick dont know?? i do :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
THEN LET ME KNOW WHERE I WANT TO GO AND SEE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap_@Jun 27 2004, 06:51 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 CAR FOR SALE.PM ME.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jun 29 2004, 07:27 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jun 29 2004, 07:27 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Bumper Tap_@Jun 27 2004, 06:51 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAR FOR SALE.PM ME.[/b][/quote]
no body wants it :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jun 29 2004, 03:32 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jun 29 2004, 03:32 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--babybluecaprice_@Jun 29 2004, 05:12 PM
> *here we go... I know you will be there even if you have to stay at nicks house..... :0*


:0[/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 29 2004, 09:42 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 29 2004, 09:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0[/b][/quote]
U CANT EVEN BUY A CALLING CARD. :0 :0 :0


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jun 29 2004, 08:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jun 29 2004, 08:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U CANT EVEN BUY A CALLING CARD. :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
:roflmao:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jun 29 2004, 07:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jun 29 2004, 07:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--MAUIMALIBU78_@Jun 29 2004, 08:26 PM
> *NICK TELL US WHERE ITS GOING TO BE AT      *


nick dont know?? i do :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
i know where one might be going down  :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jun 29 2004, 10:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jun 29 2004, 10:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know where one might be going down  :dunno: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
IN YOUR YARD AGAIN :biggrin: .WHERE ARE THE GIRLS THAT I HEARD ABOUT?


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jun 29 2004, 09:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jun 29 2004, 09:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know where one might be going down  :dunno: :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
TELL ME
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jun 29 2004, 10:09 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jun 29 2004, 10:09 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IN YOUR YARD AGAIN :biggrin: .WHERE ARE THE GIRLS THAT I HEARD ABOUT?[/b][/quote]
in the hot tub naked :0  , just playin. they will be over later :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78+Jun 29 2004, 10:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MAUIMALIBU78 @ Jun 29 2004, 10:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TELL ME
:biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
i think there are gonna be plenty of cheerleaders as it is :0 :0 :burn:


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jun 29 2004, 11:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jun 29 2004, 11:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in the hot tub naked :0  , just playin. they will be over later :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
SEND 1 TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey Nick let me know by pm cuz these fools never tell anyone in the club where shits going down, damn i may have to ask the cats from 509 Kreationz, LOL


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jun 29 2004, 09:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jun 29 2004, 09:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think there are gonna be plenty of cheerleaders as it is :0 :0 :burn:[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jun 29 2004, 07:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jun 29 2004, 07:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U CANT EVEN BUY A CALLING CARD. :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
:0


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 29 2004, 11:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 29 2004, 11:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
Unlimited sent me a pic of Nick editing his DVD, getting it ready for the Yak show.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jun 29 2004, 11:03 PM
> *Hey Nick let me know by pm cuz these fools never tell anyone in the club where shits going down, damn i may have to ask the cats from 509 Kreationz, LOL*


 that would probly be a better idea. i thought you wanted to see the vids from the last ones?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jun 29 2004, 11:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jun 29 2004, 11:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LocalPridecc_@Jun 29 2004, 11:03 PM
> *Hey Nick let me know by pm cuz these fools never tell anyone in the club where shits going down, damn i may have to ask the cats from 509 Kreationz, LOL*


that would probly be a better idea. i thought you wanted to see the vids from the last ones?[/b][/quote]
i still do man fo sho!!!!!!! I just been busy!!!


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

that's cool, i know how that is. just hit me up


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Jun 30 2004, 12:31 AM
> *that's cool, i know how that is. just hit me up*


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 30 2004, 01:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 30 2004, 01:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jeffsciv23_@Jun 30 2004, 12:31 AM
> *that's cool, i know how that is. just hit me up*


[/b][/quote]
why you postin your yearbook pic? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jun 30 2004, 12:42 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jun 30 2004, 12:42 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why you postin your yearbook pic? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 30 2004, 01:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 30 2004, 01:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/b][/quote]
at least i have a car :0 :0 :0


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

for nicks sake please nobody jack-off tonight


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jun 30 2004, 12:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jun 30 2004, 12:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least i have a car :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
OK U WANNA SEE MINE SATURDAY BRING ALL YOUR CLUB FUND


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

good job nick, you know the internet is a dangerous place.


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Jun 30 2004, 03:09 AM
> *good job nick, you know the internet is a dangerous place.
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 30 2004, 02:06 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 30 2004, 02:06 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK U WANNA SEE MINE SATURDAY BRING ALL YOUR CLUB FUND[/b][/quote]
what's it hit?


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 30 2004, 02:46 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 30 2004, 02:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...










[/b][/quote]
IS THAT CAPONE CAD :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jun 30 2004, 02:16 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jun 30 2004, 02:16 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT CAPONE CAD :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jun 30 2004, 02:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jun 30 2004, 02:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least i have a car :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: true!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Jun 30 2004, 04:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TwOtYme @ Jun 30 2004, 04:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: true![/b][/quote]
if i did it would have this chrome under caridge i have sittin here on it, but since i dont you can hop one of the STREET STARS TEAM take your pick.............................


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 30 2004, 08:21 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 30 2004, 08:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if i did it would have this chrome under caridge i have sittin here on it, but since i dont you can hop one of the STREET STARS TEAM take your pick.............................[/b][/quote]
wich one you want twotyme????? single???? double???? how bout one of our singles against your double :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Jun 30 2004, 10:24 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Jun 30 2004, 10:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wich one you want twotyme????? single???? double???? how bout one of our singles against your double :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jun 30 2004, 08:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jun 30 2004, 08:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 







[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jun 30 2004, 08:16 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jun 30 2004, 08:16 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT CAPONE CAD :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

whos twotyme anyway :biggrin: i know jeff cause atleast he hops chips but he tries :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

where is this all going down??? i know where one is going down but thats it :dunno:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Jun 30 2004, 08:33 PM
> *where is this all going down??? i know where one is going down but thats it :dunno:*


 who? you vs twotyme u tell us :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 30 2004, 09:34 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 30 2004, 09:34 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jeffsciv23_@Jun 30 2004, 08:33 PM
> *where is this all going down??? i know where one is going down but thats it :dunno:*


who? you vs twotyme u tell us :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
thought you said somebody from your "team" was gonna get him? :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jun 30 2004, 08:39 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jun 30 2004, 08:39 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought you said somebody from your "team" was gonna get him? :0 :0[/b][/quote]
they would waste there time :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 30 2004, 08:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 30 2004, 08:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they would waste there time :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
its not MY team its OUR team we just a family that do the most :0


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 30 2004, 09:41 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 30 2004, 09:41 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not MY team its OUR team we just a family that do the most :0[/b][/quote]









fuckin web thugs  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jun 30 2004, 08:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jun 30 2004, 08:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...












fuckin web thugs  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
whos the internet gangster your the one that started, but didnt say nothin when we pulled up to your work today just sat there and put your head down in your box :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jul 1 2004, 02:41 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jul 1 2004, 02:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not MY team its OUR team we just a family that do the most :0[/b][/quote]
DOIN THE MOST WHAT?


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

you know thats a lie, i went outside and got my shit


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Jun 30 2004, 08:51 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Jun 30 2004, 08:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DOIN THE MOST WHAT?[/b][/quote]
beer drinkin and fuckin bitches :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

who cares about all this net drama anyway we all coo anyway, twotyme , pdx everyone , so we be in yak kickin it :biggrin: 

but jeff we still aint coo, imma go see you at your work tomarow :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I thought pdx and grapevine have some shit with eachother


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 30 2004, 09:25 PM
> *I thought pdx and grapevine have some shit with eachother*


 there the reason riders only went down :0 :biggrin: 

maybe they can get down in yak and squash it :biggrin: but friendly and coo :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

OH OH 
GRAPE IS RUNNING SINGLE GATE NOW

LET GET THE BETS GOING, I HAVE $ 5.00


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 30 2004, 09:36 PM
> *OH OH
> GRAPE IS RUNNING SINGLE GATE NOW
> 
> LET GET THE BETS GOING, I HAVE $ 5.00*


 lol on who???


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

ON BOTH 

$2.50 EACH CAR


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

AND I GOT $10.00 THAT SAY IAN CAN HOPP HIS CAR HIGHER THEN HE CAN HOPP GRUMPS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 30 2004, 09:47 PM
> *AND I GOT $10.00 THAT SAY IAN CAN HOPP HIS CAR HIGHER THEN HE CAN HOPP GRUMPS  :biggrin:*


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

dog why do you always bang on grump for not hopping his car :0 
if he on the team, you know if ian wasnt there youd be the one to hop it :0 :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Jun 30 2004, 01:31 AM
> *that's cool, i know how that is. just hit me up*


  i will do that


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 30 2004, 10:36 PM
> *OH OH
> GRAPE IS RUNNING SINGLE GATE NOW
> 
> LET GET THE BETS GOING, I HAVE  $ 5.00*


:0 Oh shit then ill throw another 5 down


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Jun 30 2004, 09:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Jun 30 2004, 09:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jeffsciv23_@Jun 30 2004, 01:31 AM
> *that's cool, i know how that is. just hit me up*


 i will do that[/b][/quote]
jeffs gay


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

IT'S NOT LIKE THAT, IT'S JUST THAT ONCE GRUMP GETS A COUPLE OF CORONA'S IN HIM HE GETS LOAD AND SAYZ " I GOT THE HOTTEST DOUBLE IN THE N.W." SO I JUST WHAT TO SEE HIM DO IT.

THATS LIKE HAVING A BENTLY IN THE GARAGE AND SAYING IM A BIG DOG CAUSE I HAVE ONE BUT NOONE EVER SEE'S YOU IN IT, 

NOT HATING JUST WANT TO SEE MY BOY DO DA DAMN THANG


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 30 2004, 09:59 PM
> *IT'S NOT LIKE THAT, IT'S JUST THAT ONCE GRUMP GETS A COUPLE OF CORONA'S IN HIM HE GETS LOAD AND SAYZ " I GOT THE HOTTEST DOUBLE IN THE N.W." SO I JUST WHAT TO SEE HIM DO IT.
> 
> THATS LIKE HAVING A BENTLY IN THE GARAGE AND SAYING IM A BIG DOG CAUSE I HAVE ONE BUT NOONE EVER SEE'S YOU IN IT,
> ...


 meeeeeeeeee toooooooooooooo, maybe he can try tommarow when i get there :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 30 2004, 10:01 PM
> *who cares about all this net drama anyway we all coo anyway, twotyme , pdx everyone , so we be in yak kickin it :biggrin:
> 
> but jeff we still aint coo, imma go see you at your work tomarow :0*


 i told you today i don't work tommarrow, hit me up i should be home all day working on my car


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 30 2004, 10:02 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 30 2004, 10:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 30 2004, 09:59 PM
> *IT'S NOT LIKE THAT, IT'S JUST THAT ONCE GRUMP GETS A COUPLE OF CORONA'S IN HIM HE GETS LOAD AND SAYZ " I GOT THE HOTTEST DOUBLE IN THE N.W." SO I JUST WHAT TO SEE HIM DO IT.
> 
> THATS LIKE HAVING A BENTLY IN THE GARAGE AND SAYING IM A BIG DOG CAUSE I HAVE ONE BUT NOONE EVER SEE'S YOU IN IT,
> ...


meeeeeeeeee toooooooooooooo, maybe he can try tommarow when i get there :0 :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
AND PUT IT ON TAPE


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 30 2004, 10:57 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 30 2004, 10:57 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


jeffs gay[/b][/quote]
i'm gay???  
i seen you mowing your yard yesterday


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jun 30 2004, 09:40 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jun 30 2004, 09:40 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they would waste there time :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
I'll hop 2tyme when i'm done with my duck dinner :0 :0 :0 :0 :0




Last edited by jeffsciv23 at Jul 1 2004, 07:24 AM


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jun 30 2004, 11:18 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jun 30 2004, 11:18 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll hop 2tyme when i'm done with my duck dinner :0 :0 :0 :0 :0[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

nick your a BITCH always have been always will be!!!!!!!street stars bullshit you have to be a rider to be a star no???you aint shit and never had shit !!! you have to have out of town homies cause you get no respect here in YAKIMA punk!!!!!!!!! :0 and thats for real! 


as for 509 kreations same goes to you! IAM gonna watch you girls fade!!!!!

and who the fuck said i was double?????


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jul 1 2004, 12:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jul 1 2004, 12:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
i know i shouldnt be laughing at that but thats some funny as shit right there....................LMAO


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 damn the cruise in yak should be cracking!!!!!

It was tight to see the jendas in the new LRM


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 1 2004, 09:37 AM
> *
> as for 509 kreations same goes to you! IAM gonna watch you girls fade!!!!!*


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 1 2004, 10:37 AM
> *
> as for 509 kreations same goes to you! IAM gonna watch you girls fade!!!!!
> 
> *


 yea..we love you too....lol :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:twak:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Jul 1 2004, 01:20 PM
> *:twak:*


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jul 1 2004, 02:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jul 1 2004, 02:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--TwOtYme_@Jul 1 2004, 01:20 PM
> *:twak:*

















[/b][/quote]
:uh: real funny !


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 This topic is getting funny


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Jul 1 2004, 02:42 PM
> *:0 This topic is getting funny*


 funny until someone gets hurt!


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Jul 1 2004, 01:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TwOtYme @ Jul 1 2004, 01:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LocalPridecc_@Jul 1 2004, 02:42 PM
> *:0   This topic is getting funny*


funny until someone gets hurt![/b][/quote]
:0 LMAO hey i heard one of the Contagious boys got a LRM photo shoot? Truth or rumor???????????


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Jul 1 2004, 02:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TwOtYme @ Jul 1 2004, 02:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LocalPridecc_@Jul 1 2004, 02:42 PM
> *:0   This topic is getting funny*


funny until someone gets hurt![/b][/quote]
butt hurt.....


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Jul 1 2004, 02:52 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (BIG NICK @ Jul 1 2004, 02:52 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beer drinkin and fuckin bitches :0[/b][/quote]
WHERE DO I SIGN UP?? 

ANYONE KNOW IF THE STRAIGHT CLOWNIN SHOWS STILL GOIN ON? 



Last edited by USOPDX at Jul 2 2004, 01:35 AM


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Jul 1 2004, 04:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Jul 1 2004, 04:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE DO I SIGN UP?? 

ANYONE KNOW IF THE STRAIGHT CLOWNIN SHOWS STILL GOIN ON?[/b][/quote]
if your talkin about the one at the sundome i think they cancelled it, at least that's what i heard.
you know nick don't know about no beer drinkin and fuckin bitches


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX+Jul 1 2004, 04:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (USOPDX @ Jul 1 2004, 04:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE DO I SIGN UP?? 

ANYONE KNOW IF THE STRAIGHT CLOWNIN SHOWS STILL GOIN ON?[/b][/quote]
Straight clowning only going down in chehalis, they deceided not to come to Yakima

The sundome show was Big Show productions or something and its not around anumore


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

my bad i thought that was straight clownin. that didn't look like a "big show" to me.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Jul 2 2004, 12:19 AM
> *my bad i thought that was straight clownin. that didn't look like a "big show" to me.*


 Damn we used to clean house at them shows too, good trophies bad judging that fool went broke that last year so i doubt it will ever come back but it was cool having two cruise nights

You showing at Yak Jeff?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

tru that didn't even have the car hop and car dance they advertized in their flyer.... :angry:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CadillacRoyalty_@Jul 2 2004, 12:23 AM
> *tru that didn't even have the car hop and car dance they advertized in their flyer.... :angry:*


 True true but the secound year they did cause thats when Unlimited Hustle had the regal on the back bumper like a champ and i think Grumpy and Ian hopped at that show too


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Jul 1 2004, 01:47 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TwOtYme @ Jul 1 2004, 01:47 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--LocalPridecc_@Jul 1 2004, 02:42 PM
> *:0   This topic is getting funny*


funny until someone gets hurt![/b][/quote]
its funny to me how much of a bad ass and a shit talker someone can be on the internet... especially for a guy whos only 4 feet tall


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A-Run+Jul 2 2004, 12:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (A-Run @ Jul 2 2004, 12:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its funny to me how much of a bad ass and a shit talker someone can be on the internet... especially for a guy whos only 4 feet tall[/b][/quote]
:0 Whos 4 feet tall????????/


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Jul 2 2004, 12:22 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Jul 2 2004, 12:22 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jeffsciv23_@Jul 2 2004, 12:19 AM
> *my bad i thought that was straight clownin.  that didn't look like a "big show" to me.*



You showing at Yak Jeff?[/b][/quote]
no i don't have anything to show unless i want to trailer all the pieces of my civic and lay them out and show the judges where they belong :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

lmao... Im just clownin bro, I dont even know this fuckin twotime guy... I just think its funny he talks so much shit to people on here and I hear hes pretty short


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jul 2 2004, 12:30 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jul 2 2004, 12:30 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i don't have anything to show unless i want to trailer all the pieces of my civic and lay them out and show the judges where they belong :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
Damn i didnt know you were redoing the ride man

:0 I havent even seen the regal


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Jul 2 2004, 12:27 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Jul 2 2004, 12:27 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Whos 4 feet tall????????/[/b][/quote]


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Jul 2 2004, 12:30 AM
> *lmao... Im just clownin bro, I dont even know this fuckin twotime guy... I just think its funny he talks so much shit to people on here and I hear hes pretty short*


 Its cool broi thought it was at me since im so short :0 

Twotyme is the hommie, we have been cool for a long time


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jul 2 2004, 12:34 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jul 2 2004, 12:34 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...










[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Jul 2 2004, 12:32 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Jul 2 2004, 12:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn i didnt know you were redoing the ride man

:0 I havent even seen the regal[/b][/quote]
yeah i started the regal in Feb because i was bored with the civic and wanted something to hit switches in, then i tore apart the civic to redo the turbo and now i want it put back together because i'm bored with the regal.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jul 2 2004, 12:36 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jul 2 2004, 12:36 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i started the regal in Feb because i was bored with the civic and wanted something to hit switches in, then i tore apart the civic to redo the turbo and now i want it put back together because i'm bored with the regal.[/b][/quote]
i hear that man i got bored with the truck for a while but taken a interest in it again and getting switches, damn i hated not having them espically cruising around while the other members are hitting em, i have a bomb too im planning on taking to Yak as well


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Jul 1 2004, 11:26 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Jul 1 2004, 11:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--CadillacRoyalty_@Jul 2 2004, 12:23 AM
> *tru  that didn't  even have the car hop and car dance they advertized in their flyer.... :angry:*


True true but the secound year they did cause thats when Unlimited Hustle had the regal on the back bumper like a champ and i think Grumpy and Ian hopped at that show too[/b][/quote]
YEA YOUR BOY DAVE ROBBED ME ON THE STICKS TOO, H8TR BUT THATS OK, PEEPS THAT BUILD REAL HOPPERS KNOW WHAT A G-BODY WITH 14'S IN THE ASS CAN DO WHEN IT'S ON THE BUMPER.


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Jul 2 2004, 12:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Jul 2 2004, 12:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA YOUR BOY DAVE ROBBED ME ON THE STICKS TOO, H8TR BUT THATS OK, PEEPS THAT BUILD REAL HOPPERS KNOW WHAT A G-BODY WITH 14'S IN THE ASS CAN DO WHEN IT'S ON THE BUMPER.[/b][/quote]
damn right man cause that shit was hitting way more than 36, you know what your shit can do keep riding man besides i had to bring that up when someone mentions that show :0


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle+Jul 2 2004, 12:40 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Unlimited Hustle @ Jul 2 2004, 12:40 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEA YOUR BOY DAVE ROBBED ME ON THE STICKS TOO, H8TR BUT THATS OK, PEEPS THAT BUILD REAL HOPPERS KNOW WHAT A G-BODY WITH 14'S IN THE ASS CAN DO WHEN IT'S ON THE BUMPER.[/b][/quote]


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

HERE'S THE TRANSLATION 


MY CAR DOES MORE THEN YOUR'S


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 2 2004, 12:44 AM
> *HERE'S THE TRANSLATION
> 
> 
> MY CAR DOES MORE THEN YOUR'S*










prove it


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

COME ON DOES IT RUN IN YOU CLUB TO ROB PEOPLE CAUSE IT WAS 41" THEY SAID NOW 2 YEARS LATER YOU ROB ME FOR 5 MORE INCHES :uh:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

DON'T MAKE ME SHOW UP AT YOUR FRONT DOOR LIKE MIKE DID


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 2 2004, 12:46 AM
> *COME ON DOES IT RUN IN YOU CLUB TO ROB PEOPLE CAUSE IT WAS 41" THEY SAID NOW 2 YEARS LATER YOU ROB ME FOR 5 MORE INCHES :uh:*


no man it doesnt i wasnt on the sticks i woulda called it alot higher sorry bro i was trying to give you props and didnt mean to piss you off :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I WAS JUST JOKIN BRO I'M NOT MAD, BUT DAVE DID ROB ME, IS HIS CUTTY GONNA BE READY FOR THE SHOW WEEKEND, "HEARD IT'S THE HOTTEST DOUBLE IN YAKS ? ANY TRUTH TO IT ??


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 2 2004, 12:51 AM
> *DON'T MAKE ME SHOW UP AT YOUR FRONT DOOR LIKE MIKE DID*


 don't make me bust my other ball joint :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I HAVE UNBREAKABLES IN STOCK TOO JEFF


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 2 2004, 12:56 AM
> *I WAS JUST JOKIN BRO I'M NOT MAD, BUT DAVE DID ROB ME, IS HIS CUTTY GONNA BE READY FOR THE SHOW WEEKEND, "HEARD IT'S THE HOTTEST DOUBLE IN YAKS ? ANY TRUTH TO IT ??*


 nobody has a double anymore


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 2 2004, 12:56 AM
> *I WAS JUST JOKIN BRO I'M NOT MAD, BUT DAVE DID ROB ME, IS HIS CUTTY GONNA BE READY FOR THE SHOW WEEKEND, "HEARD IT'S THE HOTTEST DOUBLE IN YAKS ? ANY TRUTH TO IT ??*


 Dont know man if hes taken the cutty or not, c'mon we all know grape gots the hottest double in yakima, lol oh wait he went single gate so the hottest double is still up for grabs


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Jul 2 2004, 12:58 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Jul 2 2004, 12:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 2 2004, 12:56 AM
> *I WAS JUST JOKIN BRO I'M NOT MAD, BUT DAVE DID ROB ME, IS HIS CUTTY GONNA BE READY FOR THE SHOW WEEKEND, "HEARD IT'S THE HOTTEST DOUBLE IN YAKS ? ANY TRUTH TO IT ??*


Dont know man if hes taken the cutty or not, c'mon we all know grape gots the hottest double in yakima[/b][/quote]


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jul 2 2004, 01:05 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jul 2 2004, 01:05 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















[/b][/quote]
i knew you were gonna do that


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc+Jul 2 2004, 01:09 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LocalPridecc @ Jul 2 2004, 01:09 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i knew you were gonna do that[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
maybe he'll let me try again since he's a single now and it would be fair, but i heard about some of the shit he bought :0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jul 2 2004, 01:11 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jul 2 2004, 01:11 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
maybe he'll let me try again since he's a single now and it would be fair, but i heard about some of the shit he bought :0[/b][/quote]
Fuck it its all good i have no idea what he bought for it, its all for fun anyways


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

that's what i say


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run+Jul 2 2004, 01:26 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (A-Run @ Jul 2 2004, 01:26 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its funny to me how much of a bad ass and a shit talker someone can be on the internet... especially for a guy whos only 4 feet tall[/b][/quote]
4 feet ?????TRY ME!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Jul 2 2004, 11:38 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TwOtYme @ Jul 2 2004, 11:38 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 feet ?????TRY ME!!!!!!!! :0[/b][/quote]
U GUYS ARE FUNNY :biggrin: . CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG AND DRINK SOME BEER SATURDAY. NICK THE ONLY REASON YOUR 5 FEET TALL IS BECAUSE OF YOUR 12 INCH FADE. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 2 2004, 01:51 AM
> *DON'T MAKE ME SHOW UP AT YOUR FRONT DOOR LIKE MIKE DID
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jul 2 2004, 11:04 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jul 2 2004, 11:04 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U GUYS ARE FUNNY :biggrin: . CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG AND DRINK SOME BEER SATURDAY. NICK THE ONLY REASON YOUR 5 FEET TALL IS BECAUSE OF YOUR 12 INCH FADE. :0 :0 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## babybluecaprice (Sep 24, 2003)

Well what is going on here... When is everyone going to be in yak.... I hope to see everyone there I will be there on friday...


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babybluecaprice_@Jul 2 2004, 12:10 PM
> *Well what is going on here... When is everyone going to be in yak.... I hope to see everyone there I will be there on friday...*


 HAVE FUN :0


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

what up mike, you sound like you not comin...


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

where the hell has nick been????


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

hes in LA til monday bro


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23_@Jul 3 2004, 01:57 AM
> *where the hell has nick been????*


 GETTING A HAIR CUT :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jun 30 2004, 10:59 PM
> *IT'S NOT LIKE THAT, IT'S JUST THAT ONCE GRUMP GETS A COUPLE OF CORONA'S IN HIM HE GETS LOAD AND SAYZ " I GOT THE HOTTEST DOUBLE IN THE N.W." SO I JUST WHAT TO SEE HIM DO IT.
> 
> THATS LIKE HAVING A BENTLY IN THE GARAGE AND SAYING IM A BIG DOG CAUSE I HAVE ONE BUT NOONE EVER SEE'S YOU IN IT,
> ...


 well, i guess that you'll just have to wiat for yaks to see whats next. oh, by the way, i just say i have the hottest big body in the universe. not the hottest double


i said that. 
game over


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

FINALY, THE STREETSTARS DVD IS FINISHED AND WILL BE AVAILABLE AT THE YAKIMA SHOW.




Last edited by A-Run at Jul 4 2004, 12:41 PM


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

sorry yall apparently theres a glitch in the feed, Im trying to get it fixed asap...


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

HOW MUCH FOR THE DVD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jul 3 2004, 11:10 PM
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE DVD  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


I believe hes chargin 20 each or 10 each if you get 10 or more


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A-Run+Jul 4 2004, 01:01 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (A-Run @ Jul 4 2004, 01:01 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--MAUIMALIBU78_@Jul 3 2004, 11:10 PM
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE DVD  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:*


I believe hes chargin 20 each or 10 each if you get 10 or more[/b][/quote]
so if i buy 20 i get them for 5 each :0 :biggrin:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jul 4 2004, 01:00 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jul 4 2004, 01:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so if i buy 20 i get them for 5 each :0 :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
lol, that youll have to take up with the boss man... lol


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

how bout we buy the underground copy from you for 6.00 ea


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

bad news folks... I fond the glitch... it wasnt with the file its with my ftp space, the intro is 4 gigs and my ftp will only hold 1 gig of video... unless nick can find some place to put it on the web youll have to just wait and watch it at the yakima show...

sorry but Im tryin everything I know to let you guys see it... Ill keep ya posted


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 3 2004, 10:03 PM
> *how bout we buy the underground copy from you for 6.00 ea*


 shit!!!! i'll buy a boot leg copy from ya!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh ya,, do you got spider man 2 boot leg yet :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thanks to everyone who showed up today for the bbq at Vancouver lake, turned out to be cool!!


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

happy 4th of july yall


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

capone get your shit ready :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

WHERE IS BIG NICK HE HAS NOT BEEN ON WHATS UP WITH THAT NOT EVEN TO TRY TO SELL HIS DVD


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

SOME INTERNET THUG TRIED TO PUNK HIM AND HAS'NT BEEN BACK SINCE :0 :0 


NO, THE REAL IS HE HAS TO TAKE A VACATION LIKE EVERYONE ELSE AND SHOULD BE BACK SOME TIME THIS WEEK AND READY FOR THE BIGGEST SHOW IN THE STATE. 

RIDERS GET READY , WE ONLY 4 DAYS AWAY SO GET THE CAR WAXED AND TIRES SHINED UP AND GET THE BATTEREIS CHARGED SO DON'T GET CAUGHT SLIPP'IN CAUSE IT'S ABOUT TO BE NO STOP ACTION ALL WEEKEND.

ALSO DON'T FORGET ABOUT THE SATURDAY NIGHT HOPP, BROUGHT TO YOU BY * STREETSTARS.COM*


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 6 2004, 07:47 AM
> *SOME INTERNET THUG TRIED TO PUNK HIM AND HAS'NT BEEN BACK SINCE :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


 Wheres the top secret hop going down??????????? :0


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 6 2004, 07:47 AM
> *SOME INTERNET THUG TRIED TO PUNK HIM AND HAS'NT BEEN BACK SINCE :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


 where are those springs at?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

GO TO NICK'S WORK IN THE MORRINING AND PICK THEM UP, AND LEAVE MY MONEY THERE TOO...


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 6 2004, 11:49 PM
> *GO TO NICK'S WORK IN THE MORRINING AND PICK THEM UP, AND LEAVE MY MONEY THERE TOO...*


 SHIT SEND ME THE MONEY FOR A NEW HOOD :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

YOU NEED A NEW HOOD AFTER EVERYTIME YOU HOPP


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jul 7 2004, 03:24 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jul 7 2004, 03:24 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Unlimited Hustle_@Jul 6 2004, 11:49 PM
> *GO TO NICK'S WORK IN THE MORRINING AND PICK THEM UP, AND LEAVE MY MONEY THERE TOO...*


SHIT SEND ME THE MONEY FOR A NEW HOOD :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
you still haven't got a new hood?


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

you need to fabricate some hood suports bro... lol


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jeffsciv23+Jul 7 2004, 11:21 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jeffsciv23 @ Jul 7 2004, 11:21 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you still haven't got a new hood?[/b][/quote]
DO YOU WORK IN A 4 BY 4 CARDBOARD BOX :0 :biggrin: .


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper Tap+Jul 7 2004, 01:30 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Bumper Tap @ Jul 7 2004, 01:30 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DO YOU WORK IN A 4 BY 4 CARDBOARD BOX :0 :biggrin: .[/b][/quote]
no thats my house


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

CLICK HERE TO FIND OUT ABOUT THE STREETSTARS YAKIMA PHOTO-SHOOT


----------



## Bumper Tap (Feb 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Jul 5 2004, 11:51 PM
> *WHERE IS BIG NICK HE HAS NOT BEEN ON WHATS UP WITH THAT NOT EVEN TO TRY TO SELL HIS DVD   *


 :biggrin:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

just seen the DVD :uh: , it's alright i guess..j/p. 



looks good nick, but what happened to the true street footage? :0


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Jul 10 2004, 12:34 AM
> *:biggrin:*


 hey i can see my front yard in your avitar.lol


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Jul 12 2004, 05:26 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 what car????


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

this one











Last edited by A-Run at Jul 12 2004, 04:53 PM


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

sorry grumpy, this pic doesnt do the big body justice... but they can see you CRUSHIN that back bumper on the DVD...

hottest big body in the universe... damn streight

:worship: :worship: :worship: 



Last edited by A-Run at Jul 12 2004, 11:35 PM


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

keep them comin bro


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

thats about all I have time to get ready right now, Ill put up some others later... gotta get em off the laptop


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Just wanted to shot out to the street stars, the show was crackin in yakima. I was impressed with the turn out. Really good hops. Can't wait to see ya all the spokane show. Oh yeah, what happen to the bikini contest that was suppose to go down at that show? Da homegirl was all prepared for it, ya all having one fo show at the Seattle show on the 17th?


:biggrin:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

thanks for the props babygirl, Im not sure about the seattle show havin a bikini contest or not, check with some of the cats from FULLXTC, its their show... but hey if you got a girl lookin for someplace to show off a bikini, Im lookin for girls for features in the magazine, so hit me up on the PM and well discuss details 



Last edited by A-Run at Jul 12 2004, 05:18 PM


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

I was feeling tha street stars dvd! Go cop it if ya dont' have one, ya don't know what ya missing!


:thumbsup:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

streight up, this girl knows what shes talkin bout... if you want to get one in the spokane area I believe that lowcos customs has them and you can also get em online via paypal at my website (click the link below)


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Jul 12 2004, 05:43 PM
> *this one
> 
> 
> ...


 cool ! :thumbsup: thanks!


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks for the great pics, had to work


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

just wait till the mag is finished, you aint gonna believe it...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowriderlegend90_@Jul 12 2004, 08:01 PM
> *Thanks for the great pics, had to work *


 I was wondering why your car wasent there, Sucks you had to work, are you going to make it to our show?


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

by the way there is a direct link in my signature if you want to buy your copy of "THE NORTHWEST HOMETOWN HOPPERS" DVD


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks to Big NICK for the dvd just got home and I'm going to check it out.


----------



## Lowriderlegend63 (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LOWCOS C.C.+Jul 12 2004, 07:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (LOWCOS C.C. @ Jul 12 2004, 07:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Lowriderlegend90_@Jul 12 2004, 08:01 PM
> *Thanks for the great pics, had to work *


I was wondering why your car wasent there, Sucks you had to work, are you going to make it to our show?[/b][/quote]
Gonna try bro, Im just trying to get to any show this year, work work work  :uh:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICK JUST CHECKED OUT THE DVD- NOT BAD FOR THE FIRST ONE OUT- ANYONE ELSES GET STUCK ON TRACK 38? BRO YOU GOTTA COME DOWN HERE TO P-TOWN SHOW YOU HOW WE RIDE. 

YAKS WAS KICKIN FROM THE HOTEL TO THE UNDERGROUND HOP TO THE CRUISE TO THE CLUB TO THE HOP OH YA THE SHOW WAS COOL TOO!!


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 12 2004, 10:35 PM
> *NICK JUST CHECKED OUT THE DVD- NOT BAD FOR THE FIRST ONE OUT- ANYONE ELSES GET STUCK ON TRACK 38? BRO YOU GOTTA COME DOWN HERE TO P-TOWN SHOW YOU HOW WE RIDE.
> 
> YAKS WAS KICKIN FROM THE HOTEL TO THE UNDERGROUND HOP TO THE CRUISE TO THE CLUB TO THE HOP OH YA THE SHOW WAS COOL TOO!!*


 mine works pretty good, watched it like 3 times already.


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

IF YOU DIDN'T MAKE IT TO YAKIMA 2 SEE THE HOP,YOU REALLY MISSED OUT.THE PICTURE OF THE BLUE BIG BODY ON PG.21 DOESN'T DO IT JUSTICE. 54"S IS WHAT IT DID ON THE STICK!!! 1ST PLACE DOUBLE PUMP "LUXURY" CLASS. IF YOU MISSED IT YOU CAN STILL CHECK IT OUT SMASHING THE BACK BUMPER ON THE STREET STARS DVD ! FOR THOSE THAT DON'T HAVE A COPY THIS IS A "MUST HAVE" FOR ANY RIDER IN THE NW.


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

</span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* ("tooth" de ville @ Jul 12 2004, 11:20 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>IF YOU DIDN'T MAKE IT TO YAKIMA 2 SEE THE HOP,YOU REALLY MISSED OUT.THE PICTURE OF THE BLUE BIG BODY ON PG.21  DOESN'T DO IT JUSTICE.  54"S IS WHAT IT DID ON THE STICK!!! 1ST PLACE DOUBLE PUMP "LUXURY" CLASS.  IF YOU MISSED IT YOU CAN STILL CHECK IT OUT SMASHING THE BACK BUMPER ON THE STREET STARS DVD !  FOR THOSE THAT DON'T HAVE A COPY THIS IS A "MUST HAVE" FOR ANY RIDER IN THE NW.[/b][/quote]
:worship: :worship: :worship:











Last edited by A-Run at Jul 12 2004, 11:39 PM


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

NICK THE DVD WAS TIGHT SAW MY SON DRIVING HIS LOLO KNOW MY SON THINK HES THE MAN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Good show and great hangin out with all of you. And the Streetstars DVD is the bomb much props to Big Nick and A-Run. Hope to see you all again on Saturday for Fullxtc KOS. Peace


THE JENDA'S


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICK YOU SHOWN UP AT THE SILVERDALE SHOW ON THE 25TH??


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 13 2004, 07:43 PM
> *NICK YOU SHOWN UP AT THE SILVERDALE SHOW ON THE 25TH??*


 TONY WITH HIS SHOE HAD ME CRACKED UP :roflmao:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

DVD's are pretty good...Not bad there Nick...Can't wait for the next one....


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

good dvd nick!!! lots of home town coverage thats what we wanna see!!!!!!!!! THA NORTH -WEST LOOKS HELLA GOOD!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

anyone have any more pics of the cruise?


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

I got one of you passin me but just as I pulled the camera out the traffic started to roll again and its just a DONTRE blur... lol


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)




----------



## Dontre (Jun 2, 2003)

At least you got a blur I dont have one shot of the whole night! But i had hella fun rollin all night!! Thanks big t for all your help and grapevine509! :thumbsup:


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

hey i want a dvd how long is it and how much where do i paypal


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dontre_@Jul 15 2004, 02:39 PM
> *At least you got a blur I dont have one shot of the whole night! But i had hella fun rollin all night!! Thanks big t for all your help and grapevine509! :thumbsup:*


 ALWAYZ DOWN TO HELP OUT A FELLOW RIDER!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

then come help me clean out my storage foo! :biggrin:


----------



## jeffsciv23 (May 30, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dontre_@Jul 15 2004, 05:39 PM
> *At least you got a blur I dont have one shot of the whole night! But i had hella fun rollin all night!! Thanks big t for all your help and grapevine509! :thumbsup:*


 NO PROBLEM FLASHLIGHT LOL HA HA HA :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

The video is tight Nick. Can't wait for the next one. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

IM BACK :biggrin: 

FIRST OF ALL I WANT TO THANKS ALL THE RIDERS THAT HAVE SUPPORTED THE STREET STARS PROJECT, THIS DVD WAS DONE FOR THE RIDERS AND THE RESPONSE HAS BEEN GREAT, I'M GLAD SO MANY RIDERS LIKED IT, AND I AM NOW WORKING ON THE NEXT ONE DO OUT SHORTLY.

FOR THOSE WHO ARE LOOKING FOR MAIL ORDER INFO THIS IS THE ADDRESS YOU CAN SEND MONEY ORDERS TO AND MY CELL NUMBER FOR ANY OTHER QUESTIONS OR JUST TO GIVE ME YOUR OPINION WICH IS HIGHLY VALUED I ALWAYS HAVE TIME TO LISTEN.

PO BOX 175 YAKIMA, WA 98907 509-728-3946

ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FOR EVERYONES SUPPORT IT IS APPERCIATED, NICK GARCIA STREET STARS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jul 19 2004, 01:05 PM
> *IM BACK :biggrin:
> 
> FIRST OF ALL I WANT TO THANKS ALL THE RIDERS THAT HAVE SUPPORTED THE STREET STARS PROJECT, THIS DVD WAS DONE FOR THE RIDERS AND THE RESPONSE HAS BEEN GREAT, I'M GLAD SO MANY RIDERS LIKED IT, AND I AM NOW WORKING ON THE NEXT ONE DO OUT SHORTLY.
> ...


 BIIAGM BTOIDGYHST HOT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

* 

********************SATURDAY AUGUST 21ST*************************
***********************KENNEWICK,WA**************************

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$CALIENTE SUMMER JAM 04$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

LIVE ENTERTAINMENT ALL DAY

LOTS OF FOOD VENDORS 

GO CARTS

CASTLES

CLOWNS

PONY RIDES

RAFFLE PRIZES ALL DAY

AND MUCH MORE

ENTRY FOR SHOW CARS IS FREE WITH 1ST THROUGH 5TH PLACE TROPHIES AND ALL WINNERS GET SELECTED PRIZES 


CALL 509-728-3946 FOR MORE INFO 
THIS IS A FUN AND VERY BIG FAMILY EVENT FOR YOUR ENJOYMENT*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

once again it was a good fun weekend, LOWCOS put on one hella of a show, THANKS to the whole club for the hospitality and love they showed, TOOTH you really know how to make outta towners fell welcome, GRUMP you know your my dog thanks for everything, and the rest of the riders that really have showed STREET STARS love and support THANKS, and ian has beer nuts 

this weekend was a real example of how all the northwest can get together and have a good time and still compete these cars and be friends, it felt good to see all the area codes hanging out and having a good time..........thats what STREET STARS is all about..........

thanks to YOUNG HOGG FOR THE WELCOME AND INVITATION HE GAVE ME TO ALL HIS EVENTS OUT HERE, RESPECT IS GIVIN WERE IT IS DUE...........


PEACE AND LOVE TO ALL THE NORTHWEST RIDERS, NICK GARCIA


----------



## BKRSFLDHOMIE (Aug 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

Sup everybody,  damn its been a while, since ive been down in wa, that will soon change :biggrin: see everybody at the RI show up here north of the border


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

SUP MILKY, YOU BETTER COME TO THE RIDERS ONLY #2 ALSO, AND BRING SOMETHING TO HOP :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*BLVD CAR CLUB SHOW*[/COLOR=blue][/SIZE=14]


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

HOW IN THE FUCK DO I POST PICTURES????????????


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

Nick you gonan bring some dvd's up for the RI show on the 28th?


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey Nick, thanks for the Fresco Cali, I like it. To post pictures, you have to make sure that they are reduced in size, then you save them onto your computer, then go to the bottom of the post page and select browse and locate where the pic is that you want to post. After double clicking on the pic it should automatically give the path in the box, then click on add this attachment, then write somethin and add post. 



> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 17 2004, 10:07 PM
> *HOW IN THE FUCK DO I POST PICTURES????????????
> [snapback]2143927[/snapback]​*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Aug 18 2004, 12:03 AM
> *Nick you gonan bring some dvd's up for the RI show on the 28th?
> [snapback]2144677[/snapback]​*


yes :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

my pics are 8 megapixel and i resized them but they still wont work, i need to know what size they have to be ??????????


> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Aug 18 2004, 09:32 PM
> *Hey Nick, thanks for the Fresco Cali, I like it.  To post pictures, you have to make sure that they are reduced in size, then you save them onto your computer, then go to the bottom of the post page and select browse and locate where the pic is that you want to post.  After double clicking on the pic it should automatically give the path in the box, then click on add this attachment, then write somethin and add post.
> [snapback]2147856[/snapback]​*


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

640x480 ? i think


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OK HOW DO I RESIZE THEM CAUSE I TRIED AT THE LOWEST PHOTSHOP SIZE AND STILL TO BIG


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

try resixe for email


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0 FUCK STILL NOTHING


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

AAAAAAAAAW, FUCK THIS , JUST BUY THE DVD :biggrin:


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

On your camera, it should give you an option of saving them at a lower megapixel, at least on mine it does.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

i told him that long ago but got no where with him on that,all he said was then why the fuck did i spend all this money on a 8 megapixel if im takeing pictures at 2 megaipixel


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 19 2004, 10:17 PM
> *i told him that long ago but got no where with him on that,all he said was then why the fuck did i spend all this money on a 8 megapixel if im takeing pictures at 2 megaipixel
> [snapback]2151191[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

You figured it out Nick, :biggrin: 

Hey you comin to our show right?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Sep 1 2004, 07:08 PM
> *You figured it out Nick,  :biggrin:
> 
> Hey you comin to our show right?
> [snapback]2186833[/snapback]​*


i haven't missed one yet, i support all the shows im invited to :biggrin: are you guys commin to mine, the next weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

I really would like to go, it all depends on what the weather is like and the $$$. :biggrin: I'm trying to get some models to come down for our show so that you could get shots of them.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tijuanasean_@Sep 2 2004, 04:52 PM
> *I really would like to go, it all depends on what the weather is like and the $$$. :biggrin:  I'm trying to get some models to come down for our show so that you could get shots of them.
> [snapback]2189101[/snapback]​*


cool thanks :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

Sup Guys? I have a question whats the best PUMP in the Market?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Sep 3 2004, 06:13 AM
> *Sup Guys? I have a question whats the best PUMP in the Market?
> [snapback]2190458[/snapback]​*


LOWCOS HYDRAULICS, SPOKANE
BIG TIME HYDRAULICS, PORTLAND
JENDAS HYDRAULIS, PORTLAND
SIDE2SIDE HYDRAULICS, SEATTLE
UNLIMITED HYDRAULICS, TRI-CITIES

WICH NUMBER WOULD YOU LIKE? :biggrin:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

it doesn't really matter send em all, actually from the word on the st I wanna know what the true ridaz prefer thats all. but the # are good though.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Sep 3 2004, 10:18 AM
> *it doesn't really matter send em all, actually from the word on the st I wanna know what the true ridaz prefer thats all. but the # are good though.
> [snapback]2191160[/snapback]​*


well out here in the northwest these are the shop doin the most on the streets and puttin it down :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks for the phone call sunday night little nicky.
maybe you coul've my caddy hop before you left


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Sep 3 2004, 02:19 PM
> *thanks for the phone call sunday night little nicky.
> maybe you coul've my caddy hop before you left
> [snapback]2191725[/snapback]​*


ILL GET PLENTY OF THE CAD HOPPIN AT RIDERS ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ok folks enough with the gay jokes this is lil grump now im looking at some of the photos from the recent hop and all im seeing is lowcos members ""(ian) all on the bumper"" its kinda sad to not have the big body in the family no more but i know Grump is gonna come out wit something just as hot~~~! so you now know that lowcos dont play around thell come and take your cash! o one more thing tooth take care of the caddy!!!! peace out


Jesse Aka lil grump


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Oct 3 2004, 10:16 AM
> *ok folks enough with the gay jokes this is lil grump now im looking at some of the photos from the recent hop and all im seeing is lowcos members ""(ian) all on the bumper"" its kinda sad to not have the big body in the family no more but i know Grump is gonna come out wit something just as hot~~~! so you now know that lowcos dont play around thell come and take your cash! o one more thing tooth take care of the caddy!!!! peace out
> Jesse Aka lil grump
> [snapback]2263726[/snapback]​*



chipper take your pills, and do your home work !


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WHERES NICK AT


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

OOH


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

OOH


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

OK HOMIES, HERES THE LIST FOR 2005, AS THE SEASON GETS CLOSER MORE SHOW WILL BE ADDED, CALL ME ABOUT THE SHOWS I DONT KNOW ABOUT @ 509-728-3946 PEACE, NICK


*MAY 29TH, BOULEVARD ENTERTAINMENT, CHEHALIS WA* 

*JULY 10TH, BOULEVARD ENTERTAINMENT, YAKIMA WA* 

*AUGUST 6TH, LOWRIDER MAGAZINE, PORTLAND OR* 

*AUGUST 21, LOWCOS CAR CLUB, SPOKANE WA* 




2 OTHERS TO BE ANNOUNCED

LIFETIME CAR CLUB TBA
:biggrin:


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

Nick quit posting our date of the show. We don't have everything set in stone yet. Not sure on the day and the place because the have a new race schedule at the track. No more po.sting the date until it is finalized.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hypnotic_@Feb 8 2005, 04:23 PM
> *Nick quit posting our date of the show.  We don't have everything set in stone yet.  Not sure on the day and the place because the have a new race schedule at the track.  No more po.sting the date until it is finalized.
> [snapback]2698192[/snapback]​*



i talked to the rickster this morning :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

YEAH WE RECONFIRMMED AND THAT IS THE DAY OF THE SHOW


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 8 2005, 08:05 PM
> *YEAH WE RECONFIRMMED AND THAT IS THE DAY OF THE SHOW
> [snapback]2699165[/snapback]​*


*ITS GOING DOWN, LIKE A PROM DRESS!*  :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

where as everyone gone its like a ghost town in here


----------



## cj96ss (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 8 2005, 01:05 PM
> *OK HOMIES, HERES THE LIST FOR 2005, AS THE SEASON GETS CLOSER MORE SHOW WILL BE ADDED, CALL ME ABOUT THE SHOWS I DONT KNOW ABOUT @ 509-728-3946 PEACE, NICK
> MAY 29TH, BOULEVARD ENTERTAINMENT, CHEHALIS WA
> 
> ...



Shouldnt the DVD come out Before you Start Recording for another????? :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

nick add this to the list.....will probably be the last show of the season...


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 16 2005, 12:51 PM
> *nick add this to the list.....will probably be the last show of the season...
> [snapback]2858852[/snapback]​*


so that mean you will take us out with a hell of a show right?

wait why am i asking i know you will. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

you know how we do it.....



> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 16 2005, 12:04 PM
> *so that mean you will take us out with a hell of a show right?
> 
> wait why am i asking i know you will. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2858948[/snapback]​*


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

NICK WHEN IS THE DVD COMING OUT????????? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

????


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

wuz up????,...i'm still here!!!!!!!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cj96ss_@Mar 16 2005, 09:05 AM
> *Shouldnt the DVD come out Before you Start Recording for another????? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2857826[/snapback]​*


Nicks going to compile the next 2 years of shows on 1 dvd. :biggrin: Where you at Nick?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 17 2005, 11:34 PM
> *Nicks going to compile the next 2 years of shows on 1 dvd. :biggrin:  Where you at Nick?
> [snapback]2867254[/snapback]​*


I think is got locked in the safe at unlce bucks


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

what is the site for street stars?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 10 2005, 10:37 AM~2706553
> *ITS GOING DOWN, LIKE A PROM DRESS!  :0  :0  :0
> *


Big Nick,

You still coming down to San Diego Oct 30th ???????


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I forgot to get back to you Nick... You get done with the double disk like you were telling me?? If you got them bring me one to the gladiator series por favor.

~Bret Rider


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Sep 6 2005, 07:50 PM~3766176
> *Big Nick,
> 
> You still coming down to San Diego Oct 30th ???????
> *



yes OG, are we still gonna put on a super show out here next year?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Sep 7 2005, 12:15 AM~3767334
> *I forgot to get back to you Nick... You get done with the double disk like you were telling me?? If you got them bring me one to the gladiator series por favor.
> 
> ~Bret Rider
> *



will do i actually on have 1 left, ill save it for you...


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 30 2004, 05:42 PM~1910519
> *heres a list of all the shows STREET STARS will be at in 2004
> MAY, 8TH, WAPATO,WA
> 
> ...


who do I talk to for distribution of the dvd?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 7 2005, 09:01 AM~3768844
> *who do I talk to for distribution of the dvd?
> *



me :biggrin: pm


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 7 2005, 08:35 AM~3768544
> *will do i actually on have 1 left, ill save it for you...
> *



Cool Ill catch up with you this weekend


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

You won't be at the Gladiator show in Portland on Sept. 11th?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hey Nik thanks again -

had a nice TV night sofar smokin & watchin street stars  


[attachmentid=275684]


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

From what I hear.... Preston's car won't be on the next DVD, by DEMAND of Preston..... 

Oh well, 2nd place DVD creators can't always have 1st place STARS on their shits.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Sep 13 2005, 10:34 PM~3810478
> *From what I hear.... Preston's car won't be on the next DVD, by DEMAND of Preston.....
> 
> Oh well, 2nd place DVD creators can't always have 1st place STARS on their shits.
> *


WTF :uh:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Oh, Preston's car will be on RIDER CHRONICLES, but rumor has it Nick was told NOT to put Preston's hop on his DVD straight to his face from Preston himself......


----------



## BILLY_CLINT (Nov 3, 2004)

I enjoyed the second disc Nick, good work.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Whats up with the stressing on nick here people what did he do to people i wanna know what all the damn drama is about the nw has to small of a lowriding communty for all this hate and im not just talking about nick everyshow or hop i go to i see some sort of real beaf going on damn can't well all just ride hop kick with out the fucking drama and beafs take a minute and look aorund we all out there doing the same thing people


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Sep 14 2005, 01:20 AM~3811271
> *Oh, Preston's car will be on RIDER CHRONICLES, but rumor has it Nick was told NOT to put Preston's hop on his DVD straight to his face from Preston himself......
> *


Im sure Nick was real hurt :uh:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Not sure about that, but he sure skirted out with a quickness.........


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 14 2005, 12:27 AM~3811287
> *Whats up with the stressing on nick here people what did he do to people i wanna know what all the damn drama is about the nw has to small of a lowriding communty for all this hate and im not just talking about nick everyshow or hop i go to i see some sort of real beaf going on damn can't well all just ride hop kick with out the fucking drama and beafs take a minute and look aorund we all out there doing the same thing people
> *


good point Big Tone.... especially when its getting the NW on the map, letting everyone see what we have up here.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

another quicky...

ROYAL IMAGE CANAD SHOW THIS WEEKEND, AND CHANEY NEXT WEEKEND

who's all going to come out for either one or both?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1360&p=3813927&


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Sep 14 2005, 02:07 PM~3814673
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...1360&p=3813927&
> *


lets leave the drama at home and have a good time at what is probabyl the last show of the season... Chaney Stadium September 24th....


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah how can I get some of these dvd's. Big nick I sent you a pm but your box is full.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

More pics less bullshit when dvd volume 3 coming out????????


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:uh: man bro when is the dvd gonna be out yo.


> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 24 2005, 12:09 AM~4059538
> *More pics less bullshit when dvd volume 3 coming out????????
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 24 2005, 10:43 AM~4060840
> *:uh:  man bro when is the dvd gonna be out yo.
> *


Hopefully before yakima 06 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 25 2005, 12:10 AM~4065881
> *Hopefully before yakima 06 :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

:0


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Oct 2 2008, 04:22 AM~11757555
> *:0
> *


what it do doggie


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Oct 3 2008, 07:33 PM~11773661
> *what it do doggie
> *


WHATS UP FOOL?


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Nov 4 2008, 12:36 PM~12057989
> *WHATS UP FOOL?
> *


WHAT UP


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

WHATS UP


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Are we gunna have the new dvd in time for christmas :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 14 2008, 07:30 PM~12430257
> *Are we gunna have the new dvd in time for christmas :biggrin:
> *


X2....would make a great stocking stuffer :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 14 2008, 07:32 PM~12430278
> *X2....would make a great DVD PLAYER stuffer :biggrin:
> *


I agree :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0 4 SHO

TONE U CAN BE SANTA


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 14 2008, 08:40 PM~12430372
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

wheres nick been?hes M.I.A


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Mondo_@Dec 14 2008, 08:42 PM~12430403
> *wheres nick been?hes M.I.A
> *


CHILLIN WITH THE FAMILY MAN


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LocalPridecc_@Dec 14 2008, 07:39 PM~12430362
> *:0 4 SHO
> 
> TONE U CAN BE SANTA
> *


Steve how many time do i have to tell you *I LIKE WOMEN *you *CANNOT* I REPEAT* CANNOT *sit on my lap


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 14 2008, 08:44 PM~12430428
> *Steve how many time do i have to tell you I LIKE WOMEN you CANNOT I REPEAT CANNOT sit on my lap
> *


 :biggrin: OKAY :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMANDO (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 14 2008, 07:44 PM~12430428
> *Steve how many time do i have to tell you I LIKE WOMEN you CANNOT I REPEAT CANNOT sit on my lap
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:0


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT FOR MY HOMMIE


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

whats happenin fool?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

bueno bueno uffin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WHATS UPPER


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

WHAT UP HOMMIE GET AT ME DOG :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT 4 SSMF


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

speaking of streetstars when you gonna get that video out? Cause all the shit we gonna do this year wont fit on it too!! :biggrin:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mhiggy911_@Jan 14 2009, 08:02 PM~12707764
> *speaking of streetstars when you gonna get that video out? Cause all the shit we gonna do this year wont fit on it too!!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

TO ALL THE 818ers, THIS WEDNESDAY MY HOMIE "BIG NICK" OF STREETSTARS VIDEO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO CHECC OUT HOW WE DO IT IN THE 818 SO PUT IT DOWN, BRING THE RIDERS, BRING THE HOPPERS, AND LETS REP THE 818 TO THA FULLEST


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:wave: WHAAAATS UP NIC :wave:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN_@Feb 4 2009, 02:15 PM~12906103
> *TO ALL THE 818ers, THIS WEDNESDAY MY HOMIE "BIG NICK" OF STREETSTARS VIDEO WILL BE IN THE HOUSE TO CHECC OUT HOW WE DO IT IN THE 818 SO PUT IT DOWN, BRING THE RIDERS, BRING THE HOPPERS, AND LETS REP THE 818 TO THA FULLEST
> *


dog that shit was sick out there, more lowriding on a wednesday than most places see all year


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :0 :0 :0   :biggrin:
;;;;;;;;;;big al said it''''''''''


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 1 2009, 08:18 AM~13453199
> *:biggrin:  :0  :0  :0      :biggrin:
> ;;;;;;;;;;big  al  said  it''''''''''
> *


what up dog :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

TTT


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## legacylac (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## FLYING CUTTY (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

yo nick


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 1 2009, 10:18 AM~13453199
> *:biggrin:  :0  :0  :0      :biggrin:
> ;;;;;;;;;;big  al  said  it''''''''''
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

NICK MY MAN, GOT THE BEST CHROME AND THE HOT DVD
U KNOOOOW




STREETSTARS
MUTHA
FUCKAS!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STEVE_0_509_@May 30 2009, 10:55 AM~14046455
> *NICK MY MAN, GOT THE BEST CHROME AND THE HOT DVD
> U KNOOOOW
> STREETSTARS
> ...


 :0 Steve said it :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 30 2009, 01:04 PM~14047189
> *
> *


whats up big homie, im coming back in just a few weeks to hand deliver the new dvd, tell Kool-Aid and Switchman thanks for everything and I'll be beck in a few, see you then big homie thanks  pm me your number :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 30 2009, 02:15 PM~14047229
> *whats up big homie, im coming back in just a few weeks to hand deliver the new dvd, tell Kool-Aid and Switchman thanks for everything and I'll be beck in a few, see you then big homie thanks   pm me your number  :biggrin:
> *


we will b back ... cali is were it's at..............


----------



## STEVE_0_509 (Jul 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@May 30 2009, 01:59 PM~14047153
> *:0 Steve said it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RUFFCUTT (Jan 9, 2009)

THIS EVENT WILL MAKE GOOD FOOTAGE FOR A STREET STARS VIDEO.A DIFINATE MUST SEE :biggrin: .....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=479560


----------

